# S.O.S. Prevails



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Motion: to add options to the generic ACL/AM options paper to establish a for-hire sector complete with ACLs and AMs for all species that have commercial and recreational allocations.



Passed by huge majority! only 2 no votes



:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Stupendous! Give my regards to the CPA at the DIB. His contribution during the 7-11 at the Big 10 was phenomenal.



Do not let this victory rest on our laurels though. We will not stop until the ACC, NMFS and FWCC are MIA.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Eugene

Congrats on the big win. 

Hope you will thinkof me and smile when you are out fishing with your customersand that fat loud mouthed useless tourist who wouldn't know what a red snapper was if it bit him on the arse pulls a 20lbin the boat.

I'llbe at the house looking at myhulk ofa boatrendered useless by government management and wondering how i can turn it into a big yard planter. 

Mark W


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

So, in order to see this again on my son's face, 










I will have to get on your boat and payyou? :nonono

I hope Karma is a wicked B!t#h. :shedevil


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm with Angus.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

great cant wait to see what is lost next hopefully the grouper and the AJS i dont like those either


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly how to say what I'm thinking here. Some people say that charter boats are in the entertainment business and they just transport recreational anglers there and back. I kind of disagree. The charter boats are a fishing business period, they provide the license and gear for customers. You want an entertainment boat try the Solaris out in San Destin. The numbers used to represent recreational anglers were gathered from charter boat docks in each geographic area and only a few in each area. I still haven't figured out how they can calculate how many fish were taken by recreational anglers by counting fish from a basically commercial source. When you are out there fishing catch and release and the only boats that are putting fish in the cooler or basket because they have a TAC quota and we have a short or closed season, look back with 20/20 vision and you'll see why. I wish I knew the answer that would make everyone happy but I don't. All I see is that I am gradually being cut off from recreational angling due to special interest groups, charter boats, commercial boats and tree huggers.



Kim


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats, you're one step closer to destroying recreational fishing! This is a big mistake for charter boats, in the long run you will destroy your own industry. 

And by the way I find it shameful that you would come on this forum, filled with recreational fishermen andannounce your victory that hurts everyone else on the forum. I personally find it insulting thatyou believe we are so stupid that you can convince us that we're not being screwed while you screw us. Your only reason for being on this forum is to spread your propaganda. You mean to hijack the fishery, you are selfish and a liar.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks mcleod time sombody said it. I cant belive there hasnt been more of an uproar about this but it is football season and deer season so i think most people are going to really pissed next spring when the majority finds out what happened. But their aint not stopping big business are dumbass greedy bastartds but fear not their greed will do themin and be the undoing of fishing on the gulf coast they will all go the way of the new england cod comercial fisherman or the south atlantic sword fishing guys of the late 70s. greed ruined it all before and history has a way of repeating itself.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/22/2009)*
> Motion: to add options to the generic ACL/AM options paper to establish a for-hire sector complete with ACLs and AMs for all species that have commercial and recreational allocations.
> 
> Passed by huge majority! only 2 no votes


Don't go getting too wound up yet folks.

After a phone call this morning asking me about this vote, I looked into a bit and found out that this isn't a vote so much.

This move was passed in committee asa an optional alternative. Basically, they had A and B and this is now the C option. It's not law yet but it certainly is not good news for recreational anglers.

I could be wrong -- I haven't had my 2nd pot of coffee yet -- and I'll look into some more but i think this is merely a first step in the screw job, not the final push.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *JoeZ (10/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (10/22/2009)*
> ...


Thanks Joe,

That is what I was wondering. I could not find this info and was wondering if it was simply added as an option on the table. Everyone can still fight this crap. It's not law YET.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Is Omega/Will/Dont Panic/Desperado/ the same person? Seems like their antics are the same.....:bpts

Back to this thread, I am with Matt McLeod on this one. The SOS plan will help the charter industry in the short term, but long term benefits are quickly going to disappear. Keep at it Eugene......NOT!


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

:nonono:nonono:nonono:nonono


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, I've been focused on hunting since they closed Snapper season, not fun explaining to the kids why we have to kill the snapper and float them for flipper rather than take their catch home. 

What the HELL is S.O.S.? I keep hearing about it and capt.eugene posts like this is the best thing since sliced bread and then gets slammed by my recreational friends so I have to wonder and think this is not a good thing for me. :doh


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

69v

SoS plan and website link provided below. Key take away points in my opinion is that SoS plan breaks current recreational fishing sector that is now comprised of private boat owningcitizens and charter boats into two seperate and distinct sectors. 

If SoS is implementedyou would have three seperate fishing sectors, thecharter boat sector, a commercial sector and an all other recreational sector. 

The commercial sector already gets 51% of the total allowable catch for red snapper in the gulf.

The newly created Charter sector would take a portion of the recreational total allowable catch now available for private boat owning citizen's and charter together in order tosecure it for their group's business profit.The commercial's will keep their 51%.The charter share of the recreational sector would be largerthan what is left for private boat owning citizen's like you and me. 

Not enough of the pie to go around. 

read on, come to your own concusions and ask questions from there.

<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal">http://www.saveoursector.com<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-size: 13.5pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><H2 style="MARGIN: 12pt 0in 3pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39">_PLAN <o></o>_</H2><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="WIDTH: 127.5pt; mso-cellspacing: .7pt; mso-table-lspace: 2.25pt; mso-table-rspace: 2.25pt; mso-table-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-table-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-table-left: right; mso-table-top: middle" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width=170 align=right border=1><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" vAlign=top><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="WIDTH: 100%; mso-cellspacing: 2.2pt; mso-padding-alt: 2.25pt 2.25pt 2.25pt 2.25pt" cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-RIGHT: 2.25pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 2.25pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 2.25pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-left: right; mso-element-top: middle; mso-height-rule: exactly" align=center>*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Shortcuts*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-RIGHT: 2.25pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 2.25pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 2.25pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-left: right; mso-element-top: middle; mso-height-rule: exactly"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">*What's Happening?*<o></o></TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 2"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-RIGHT: 2.25pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 2.25pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 2.25pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-left: right; mso-element-top: middle; mso-height-rule: exactly"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">*Getting Started*<o></o></TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 3"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-RIGHT: 2.25pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 2.25pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 2.25pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-left: right; mso-element-top: middle; mso-height-rule: exactly"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">*Achieving Our Goals*<o></o></TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 4"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-RIGHT: 2.25pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 2.25pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 2.25pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-left: right; mso-element-top: middle; mso-height-rule: exactly"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">*Proposal Summary*<o></o></TD></TR><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 5; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-RIGHT: 2.25pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; PADDING-LEFT: 2.25pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2.25pt; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-TOP: 2.25pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 2.25pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-left: right; mso-element-top: middle; mso-height-rule: exactly"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">*Contact Information*<o></o></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-element: frame; mso-element-frame-hspace: 2.25pt; mso-element-wrap: around; mso-element-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-element-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-element-left: right; mso-element-top: middle; mso-height-rule: exactly"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">We are seeking better management for the for-hire group of recreational fishermen, which will begin with better data on and accountability for the number and type of fish caught. These are two goals that both private anglers and for-hire businessmen have wanted for years.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Read the plan below or download it *here*.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Exploring a New Direction to Improve 
<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">For-Hire Red Snapper Fishing*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><A name=WhatsHappening>*<U><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">What?s happening? ?</U>*</A><SPAN style="mso-bookmark: WhatsHappening"><U><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> </U><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The 2008 red snapper season was the shortest on record. This was due to the NMFS?s commitment to making sure that all sectors stay within their allotted allocation. Additionally, new government accountability measures will require that any future overages are compensated for, which could result in even shorter seasons in the future. The continued loss of fishing time and subsequent loss of business revenues highlights the desperate situation facing our industry.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">It has become clear that we must reevaluate the position of the for-hire recreational fisheries sector. If negative trends continue, we stand to lose all the investment and years of labor we have collectively put into making our profession an industry. *<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Something has to change.*<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Until this year, many of us thought that we could get by with shortened seasons and fewer fish. Some of our industry leaders have even suggested the solution is the status quo and have promoted the continuity of the relationship we have with the private recreational fishers.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">This is no solution at all and the reason is simple: *<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">We are professional fishers who operateforprofit businesses*. Both the National Research Council and the National Marine Fisheries Service agree on this point. Sure, we may all fall under the recreational sector allocation umbrella for fisheries management purposes, but we approach fishing from an entirely different perspective. Our opinion is simply that we can no longer afford to be attached to a recreational sector of unknown quantities, effort, landings and unregulated growth.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top">*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The time to become involved is *_*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">now*_*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> - *<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Several for-hire businessmen are exploring how to better serve our customers, count and conserve fish, and build equity in our businesses assets. We realize the consequences of inaction: longer fishery rebuilding, fewer fishing days, and lost economic potential for our businesses. Any profitable business must have stability so owners can plan for the future. It is imperative that we all take a leadership role in developing common-sense management options to obtain stability, sustainability and give us hope for a better future. The NMFS and the Gulf Council have both indicated that they are ready to roll up their sleeves and work for better management. We believe they will be receptive to an industry led effort to make positive change.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top">*<U><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
<A name=GettingStarted><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Getting started -</A><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> </U>*<SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">To begin, we want to develop a set of goals to guide our discussions and the development of this proposal such as:<o></o><UL type=disc><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Provide a reliable platform for the public to access and enjoy sport fishing. <o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Improve service to customers with year-around access and the ability to custom-tailor trips. <o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Build stability and equity in for-hire businesses. <o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Achieve high accountability by counting all fish caught. <o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Rebuild and maintain a viable for-hire fishery. <o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Gain fair and equitable management. <o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l2 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Increase industry control over management. <o></o></LI>[/list]<P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
<A name=AchievingGoals>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Achieving our Goals -</U>*</A>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> </U>*Changes in recreational management will require compromise by several parties, including our industry, and it will neither be easy nor pain- free, but it is an opportunity to put our industry back on track to recover what we have lost, rebuild our investment, and eventually recover equity in our fishery. There are a lot of steps to a new management program, including a proposal, Gulf Council plans, and implementation by NMFS. This is a daunting task, but the alternative ? the status quo - equates to nothing more than rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
<A name=Summary>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Here is a summary of our proposal:</U>*</A>
<o></o>
<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .5in">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Secure our allocation. *<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">We would begin by obtaining a ?control date? from the NMFS which would freeze the current percentages of recreational sector allocation between the private recreational anglers and the For-Hire Sector based upon landings history. We don?t want anything more than our fair share: only that what we have historically caught. Then we would obtain an agreement from NMFS that the percentages will remain fixed for a minimum of two years to provide enough time to get the proper monitoring tools in place by NMFS and the industry. 
<o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .5in">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Put monitoring tools in place. *<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The next step is to decide what monitoring tools we want. For starters, we think just two: VMS and electronic logbooks. These tools will provide us the opportunity of real-time catch reporting and will determine, at a high level of accuracy, who is fishing and what they are catching. 
<o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .5in">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Professionalize the industry.*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> Monitoring tools such as VMS and electronic log books will give scientists and managers better data for management decisions and will give the industry accountability, so that when fish stocks rebound, the information can be trusted and catch levels can be increased. Increasing the fishermen?s role in data collection and management of the fishery will instill a positive stake in data collection and foster a proactive attitude and participation to further enhance fisheries management. 
<o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .5in">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Create a Red Snapper Endorsement.*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> As our new sector begins to collect accurate, real-time data through the implementation of VMS and electronic logbooks, a clear picture of who is dependent on red snapper for their livelihoods will immerge. This information can then be used to determine eligibility for any future management plan for the red snapper fishery. Fishermen who have implemented VMS and electronic logbooks and have snapper landings can then be given an endorsement for red snapper and will be eligible to participate in the fishery. Fairness is of utmost importance, whether you have been in business for 6 months or 50 years, have a six-pack boat or a party boat all participants start on the same date with the same access dictated by the NMFS current opening and closings that we are fishing under now. 
<o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo3; tab-stops: list .5in">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Support law enforcement.*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> Throughout this process, we will support law enforcement, which will authenticate our honesty in record keeping. Through VMS, enforcement officers can easily contact vessels and verify catch, and catch composition, with random, unannounced inspections. We support strict penalties including disqualification for anyone caught cheating or ?cooking the books.? We also encourage the apprehension and prosecution of individuals illegally conducting a For-Hire business. <o></o></LI>
<P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
Hopefully, you?ll agree with us that failure to do nothing is certain failure. We welcome your participation in changing the current direction of our industry into a productive business where our sons and daughters have a future in the fishery.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><H3 style="MARGIN: auto 0in; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-size: 13.5pt"><o></o></H3><H3 style="MARGIN: auto 0in; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-size: 13.5pt"><o></o></H3><H3 style="MARGIN: auto 0in; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></H3><H3 style="MARGIN: auto 0in; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">A letter from Capt. Gary Jarvis - August 2009<o></o></H3><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Thanks for checking out the SOS web site. I appreciate the fact that you care enough about your businesses to research for yourself what will be the best course of action to protect your investment in time, money and life's passion to become a professional fisherman. The whole time SOS has been involved together as individual Charter boat owners and Captains we have stayed true to the concept of truth and transparency. As we got together to try and formulate our individual ideas on a better course for the charter for hire industry to go in and bring it into a cohesive *plan* that would benefit all charter for hire fishermen, we knew that there would be resistance to our ideas on ways to make our plan even better. The SOS plan as it now is called, has continued to evolve as individuals like you have gotten involved with the politics of fishery management and helped formulate practical ways to improve the long term outlook for the Charter for hire industry.

We have, through the development of good ideas and hard work, gotten the Gulf Council to take a hard look at the unsuccessful status quo fish management practices to see if there was a better way to manage our fishery. The discussion about data collection, sector separation, catch shares and allocations has been the most proactive that we have seen in a quite some time. A new attitude on how to and how soon we can improve the fishery and the charter for-hire industry has given some of us o'l salts a glimmer of hope that our industry has a chance to benefit the next generation of men and women that want to work and make a living on the water.

Unfortunately, as one of the spokespersons for our plan, I have been the target of detrimental comments and accusations about my character , my professional abilities as a fisherman, and my associations with people and organizations, and even if I am the author of these agonizing one finger at a time e-mails and statements. The last accusation is the one that really hacks me the most, just to get this far in this letter has taken me about 25 minutes. 

As we began this plan just 2 years ago we understood that it would be hard, time consuming, frustrating and at times, over our heads when it came the politics and procedures of the NMFS, but we were so desperate as businessmen that we began anyway. During the early process when we were communicating back and forth about different ideas and plans I wrote a few e-mails to the few captains I know about my ideas concerning the demise of our businesses. You can see one of them*here*, I wrote them and made them public in Feb -March of 2007, that was about 8 months before we presented the SOS plan to the Ad Hoc Recreational Red Snapper AP panel in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">New Orleans</st1lace></st1:City>. A short time after, I sent those e-mails to Capt David Krebs of Arial seafood who then forwarded it to Pam Baker of EDF. Pam and David had worked together to come up with a plan to stop the insane fishing derby that was negatively impacting the commercial fishing industry.

In late June almost 4 months after my e-mails began our discussions and before we had our plan on paper, Jeff Barger who works with Pam at EDF contacted me and wanted to meet and talk and learn more about the ideas presented in my letters and to see if there were any common issues that we could combine resources on. He stated that our ideas not only had conservation oriented plans but that it was the first time that anyone in the recreational sector came up with ideas to be accountable for what they harvest and desired sound scientific applications to accomplish it. It was through these discussions and follow-up meetings that involved several captains from <st1laceName w:st="on">Orange</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType>, <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Destin</st1:City>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Panama</st1:country-region></st1lace> City and surrounding areas that gave rise to the *SOS plan*, a comprehensive plan to turn our ideas into a workable solution to the serious *problems *facing our industry. 

If you have followed fish politics and know the difficulties and procedural applications that any group or person has to go through, it is easy to see that we need any advice we can get to speed things up because of the impending issues with ACL and AM's. And in these economic times we are in, any delays that could be avoided by making mistakes from lack of knowledge of the NMFS process is critical due to our industry withering away on the vine due to fishing regulations and the economy affecting our industry.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">In the fishery management process you will not have much success with the Gulf Council, NMFS or the environmental groups unless you have a sound conservation minded plan. Our plan is sound and with help from EDF we have stayed front and center with this council trying to resolve years of frustration to accomplish something that will benefit us. For this, those opposed to our plan have taken shots at me at a regular basis. I am now getting used to it but had to write this letter for those who desire to know the truth, these are the facts:<o></o>
<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">EDF came to us to offer help in putting a together a plan that they could support; 
<o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">We vetted them out and examined their track record. When it comes to helping fishermen make more money, fish more efficiently, and overall be more successful, their successes are well documented ? see for yourself, go to their web site ? *www.edf.org*;
<o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">They gave us help only when we asked for it, they offered opinions, some we listened to other we did not;
<o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I have not received any paid salary or job compensation from EDF for my efforts, however, have squeezed some beers and a few meals out of Jeff for putting up with him;
<o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">EDF has paid for travel expenses for some of us to go to <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Washington</st1lace></st1:State> twice to meet with our elected representatives to help get our message across;
<o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I have not asked you or anyone else for money to go to all these other meetings. All other expenses have been on my dime as well as the other SOS spokespersons who pay their own way. It has and continues to be expensive, but for me it is part of my cost to do business and protect our future;
<o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Iwill not ask any of you to give me money, only to come and participate and share the work load to protect your business and customers;
<o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I will continue to challenge all of you to get involved. It is time for you to fight your own fight. We ask for your support and will stand with you to protect our ability to be successful;
<o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I will ask, and hopefully receive, help from any organization that has the improved health and well being of the fishery stocks AND those of us who rely on the healthy fishery in their interest;
<o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">It will be above board and transparent and I make no apology for recognizing my weakness in certain knowledge and the lack of resources to battle the NMFS to save our industry;
<o></o><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; COLOR: #001a39; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">And that includes getting any for help for travel to go back to <st1:City w:st="on">Washington</st1:City> <st1:State w:st="on">DC</st1:State> or <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Tampa</st1lace></st1:City>, Port Aransas or wherever I need to go to talk to men and women like yourself to work to protect our livelihoods. <o></o></LI>
<P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">In my life as a husband, father, Captain and boat owner, volunteer high school wrestling and soccer coach, even a t-ball coach, I have always tried to use any and all resources that would help me be the best I could be at all of these endeavors. I have always relied on people who can or have the abilities to teach me or help me do good things for those who have put trust in me. Be it my wife, my Sons, customers, friends, or athletes. For all who have had contact with me and have wanted me to help them or rely on me, I have always taken this approach. Of course every time I try to go it alone failure is not far behind and my life partner and wife Pam will attest to this statement of fact. And this is how and why not only I, but the other charter for hire Captains that you see on our supporter list have made no apology for the relationship we have with EDF and any other organization that has come to support us and encourage us to move forward. And provide us with skills, resources or recommendations in this effort to move in a positive direction. For us, it only makes good business sense.<o></o><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">I believe this should answer some of the accusations, more are sure to come, all up to now have been half truths at best most are out right lies. Whether it is jealousy, power plays, plain old fighting for as much as they can get or the lack of knowledge about the dilemma that we are in the things said about our efforts are far from the truth. In the future be careful what you hear and always talk to the person being accused. Please feel free to contact me directly - it is always best to check things out for yourself. And, as Paul Harvey always said, "And now you know the rest of the story.?

Capt. Gary Jarvis<o></o><DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-element: para-border-div; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #001a39; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o></DIV>


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

I think that SOS stands for "same old shit" .....and of course our government supports it. Better wake up folks and start writing to your congressman and representative. You can stand back and wait for someone else to do something and they will........ they'll screw ya !!! .... or you can get off your butt for 5 minutes and look up some email address and send some emails, sign some petitions, or join some organizations to protect your rights. 

We need to get organized and quickly.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top">
<A name=AchievingGoals>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Achieving our Goals -</U>*</A>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial"> </U>*Changes in recreational management will require compromise by several parties, including our industry, and it will neither be easy nor pain- free, but it is an opportunity to put our industry back on track to recover what we have lost, rebuild our investment, *and eventually recover equity in our fishery*. There are a lot of steps to a new management program, including a proposal, Gulf Council plans, and implementation by NMFS. <P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top">When exactly did the entire gulf of mexico and the resources there-in become "their" fishery. It is also "my" fishery. I dont remember giving up any portion of "my" ownership to anyone. I could also give a rats ass about someones commercial fishing business or charter businesstanking. I myself am a contractor and I am pretty certain that no charter captain or commercial captain gives a crap about the hard times that my business and almost all of the nations contractors are going thru. OUR resources are depleted for the sake of the mighty dollar and not replenished! Period! I believe that if we are to have any closure at all it should be everyone. I also believe that 51% of the catch going to commercial is absurd. This whole shortage of fish stocks seems to revolve totaly around the commercial demand for product. In other words if the comms could catch them all they would because they have buyers. Maybe the regulation should be on the amount of fish that can be caught and sold, not just caught. <P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top">Sorry this whole deal makes me just want to go become a fishin' outlaw!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (10/22/2009)*Congrats, you're one step closer to destroying recreational fishing! This is a big mistake for charter boats, in the long run you will destroy your own industry.
> 
> And by the way I find it shameful that you would come on this forum, filled with recreational fishermen andannounce your victory that hurts everyone else on the forum. I personally find it insulting thatyou believe we are so stupid that you can convince us that we're not being screwed while you screw us. quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

THE DAY OF E-MAILS BEING EFFECTIVE HAVE LONG GONE, DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME. THE WRITTEN WORD MAILED TO THEM IN MASSES ARE THE ONLY THING THAT HAS A LITTLE (AND I MEAN VERY LITTLE) EFFECT WITH ANY OF OUR PALMED GREASED POLITICIANS. E-MAILS ARE A LESS THAN A PENNY A DOZEN AND TAKES LITTLE OR NO EFFORT ON AN INDIVIDUALS PART. IF SOMEONE TAKES THE TO WRITE AND MAIL A LETTER, THAT SHOWS THERE WAS SOME EFFORT AND TIME PUT INTO WHATEVER YOUR ISSUE IS. AND YES, I REALIZE I HAVE PROMOTED AND PARTICIPATED IN E-MAIL CAMPAIGNS BUT THROUGHOUT THE E-MAILING, I WAS ALSO SENDING AND WILL CONTINUE TO SEND LETTERS TO THE YO YOS EVERYONE HAS PUT IN OFFICE.

REC GUYS DONT'T HAVE ANY MONEY, OR WON'T SPEND ANYMONEY FOR ANY GREASE. WE'VE LOST, SO YOU MIGHT AS WELL FACE IT. THE FOR-HIRE SECTOR HAS PLAYED US FOR THE PAST FEW YEARS AND HAVE NOW MADE THEIR MOVE AND THEY WILL END UP WITH THEIR ALLOTMENT WHILE WE GET NOTHING. RE-READ THE SNAPPER DECISION THAT WAS IN THE NEWS JOURNAL A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO. THEY SAY THERE IS TOO MANY COMMERCIAL BOATS FISHING AND REDUCING THE NUMBER OF BAOTS IS PART OF THEIR PLAN. THAT IS OUR FATE. THE ONLY THING I DELIGHT IN IS THAT THE SAME THING IS GOING TO HAPPEN TO THE FOR-HIRE AND ONLY THE BIG BOYS WILL BE LEFT THERE AS WELL, SO MANY OF THESE THAT SUCKERED US INTO HELPING FIGHT THEIR CAUSE WILL LOSE THEIR CAUSE AS WELL. I BELIEVE YOU HAVE TO CHOOSE A SIDE, YOU CAN'T RIDE THE MIDDLE. MY SIDE IS AND ALWAYS IS THE RECREATIONAL FISHERMAN, NOT SOME GROUP THAT IS MAKING MONEYOFF THE FISH THAT WE ARE ENTITLED TO CATCH. 

THE ONLY ORGANIZATION I'VE SEEN THAT HAS TRULY REPRESENTED RECREATIONAL FISHERMEN AND IS CURRENTLY SUING THE FEDS ON FISHING ISSUES, IS THE RFA.


----------



## bob II (Dec 26, 2008)

Folks, a separate for-hire sector is not etched in stone. The motion simply adds the proposal to a scoping document for consideration. However, this should be a wakeup call for all who support one sector, recreational, that includes for-hire vessels. ED or EDF, how ever you choose to identify the enviro group paid heavily in $$$ for the people to provide support for sos at public testimony in TX. Those who spoke to keep one sector were far out numbered. It is time to use your time and effort and send your comments supporting one recreational sector to the council. Or, everyone can sit back and let the minority take over. Its that simple.

It is still beyond me how anyone in the for-hire business is going to survive on a 2 to 4 week season for red snapper, an unknown number of weeks for AJs, reduced bag limit for gags with a real chance of total closure. What will anyone be able to keep in the reef fish fishery and when.

Again, if the overfishing requirement is not relaxed, nothing else matters. Period.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *bob II (10/23/2009)*Folks, a separate for-hire sector is not etched in stone. The motion simply adds the proposal to a scoping document for consideration. However, this should be a wakeup call for all who support one sector, recreational, that includes for-hire vessels. ED or EDF, how ever you choose to identify the enviro group paid heavily in $$$ for the people to provide support for sos at public testimony in TX. Those who spoke to keep one sector were far out numbered. It is time to use your time and effort and send your comments supporting one recreational sector to the council. Or, everyone can sit back and let the minority take over. Its that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Absolutely BobII



This is not etched in stone but it is a BIG STEP in the RIGHT DIRECTION 

*





> FelixH (10/23/2009)
> 
> [
> 
> ...






Guys this is what I have been trying to say to you all along. *One or Two or Three/ALL [Check's by LEO] Per person are then Averaged thru some Mathematic Formula on All fishing Lic.* Stop the B>>>hen to your Senators. and *Start volunteering for Some sort of tag/reporting system.give N.M.F.S. the numbers to fix this problem *.



Think on this for example Jon said the leo had to get out a measuring tape to measure his Large fish Jon just drove up the average size of fish which got averaged across all anglers.



I pray this is good food for thought And not used just for Ammo.



Because in the end we all just want to go fishing.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Start volunteering for Some sort of tag/reporting system.give N.M.F.S. the numbers to fix this problem *.






It's not our job to come up with a extensive program to figure out accurate numbers of fish caught. NMFS is a governmental agency with funding. This is what these who knows how many jackasses are paid to do while they're at work. Figure the shit out, *come up with ideas for getting accurate numbers!* If they did what they were supposed to do accurately, A. I think a lot of people would be happier. B. Fishermen would be more than willing to volunteer for "some sort of tag/reporting system"


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have no problem with helping with any kind of "system" I don't think the decision makers would pay it any attention during the decision making process. This is "OUR" tax dollars at work! Get a bunch of Charter.Commercial (special interest) guys close to the people making the decision and guess what...... The average citizen get left in the dust.

Capt. Eugene, are you a charter capt? if so, which boat and where are you located? Just wondering.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Realtor (10/24/2009)*Capt. Eugene, are you a charter capt? if so, which boat and where are you located? Just wondering.


Yes, he is a charter capt. Here is the list of supporting captains and boats. I think since us as recreational fishermen can not keep our own catch if this goes through, we should get the word out about these supporters. Start getting business taken away from them and giving it to the ones that do not want sector seperation. What good is a seperate quota if they can not get RECREATIONAL customers to fill it with.<H3 style="MARGIN: auto 0in; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39">SUPPORTER LIST<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></H3><P style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: top"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39">Below are folks who have shown support for the SOS plan. <o></o>

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 346pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in" class=MsoNormalTable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=461><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=47><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">PREFIX*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FIRST NAME*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">LAST NAME*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">BOAT/AFFILIATION*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">CITY*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">STATE*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 1"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Ronnie<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Black<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">shrimpcharter.com<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Bon Secour<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 2"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Tracy</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Redding</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AAA Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Bon Secour<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 3"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Harry<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Saunders<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Wallace Seafood Trader, Inc<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Elberta<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 4"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Ray<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Holasz<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Foley<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Al<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 5"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">John<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Houser<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Blue Water Ships Store<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Foley<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 6"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Tracy</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kruse<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Foley Fish Company, Inc.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Foley<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 7"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Bill<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Quinley<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Foley<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 8"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Tom<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Ard<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Boll Weevil/Water Dog/Fairwater II<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 9"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jason<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Bell</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Rookie2<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 10"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jason<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Carr<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Aquastar<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 11"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o>*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Eugene</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o>*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Coley<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o>*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Amber Gene<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o>*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o>*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o>*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 12"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o>*</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Fredrick<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Coley Sr.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Amber Gene<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 13"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Ben<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Fairey<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Necessity<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 14"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Troy</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Frady<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Distraction Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 15"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">James<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Galloway</st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Good Times<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 16"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Chris<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Garner<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">High Cotton<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 17"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Mathew<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Henery<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Necessity<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 18"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Patrick<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Ivie<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Intruder<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 19"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Scott<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jimmerson<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Wishbone<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 20"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Brad<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Johnson<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Triple C Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 21"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">David<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jones<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Gulf Winds 2<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 22"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Brad<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jordan</st1lace></st1:country-region><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Big Adventure<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 23"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Bobby<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kelly<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Fairwater II<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 24"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Alan<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kruse<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Rookie<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 25"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Nicholas<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Leitermen<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Hot Spot<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 26"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Michael<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Lilly<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Finally<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 27"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Alex<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">McDuffie<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Sea Hunter<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 28"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Ricky<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">McDuffie<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Sea Hunter<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 29"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Alvin</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">McGriffin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Rec. Angler<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 30"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Lisa<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Melton<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">SanRoc Cay <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Marina</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 31"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Brandy<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Mouton<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Rookie 1<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 32"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Thomas<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Myers<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Sea Hunter<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 33"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kathleen<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Ouzts<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 34"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Thomas<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Price<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Dockside Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 35"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Neal<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Ross Jr.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Sure Shot<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 36"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Micheal<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Salley<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Sure Shot<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 37"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kathleen<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Scaffer<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Big Bang<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 38"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Hank<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Schell<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">High Cotton<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 39"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Colby<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Smith<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">High Cotton<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 40"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kyle<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Smith<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Deck Hand<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 41"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Rhonda<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Smith<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Dock Worker<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 42"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Shane<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Toole<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Necessity<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 43"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Chris<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Trimble<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Dana J<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 44"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jimmy<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Waller<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Big Adventure<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 45"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Alisa<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Watts</st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Undertaker Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 46"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Luke<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Watts</st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Specialty Seafoods<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 47"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Porter<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Watts</st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">CSM Adventures<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 48"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Bryan</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Watts</st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> Jr.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Undertaker Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 49"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Wade<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Williams<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Zeke's Boat Sales<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 50"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Seth<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Wilson</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Rip Tide Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Orange</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">AL</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 51"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Greg<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Fletcher<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Wahoo<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Apalachicola</st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 52"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Gregg<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Corder<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Charter Boat Two C's II<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Clearwater</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 53"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Robert<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Abrams<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">One of a Kind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 54"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Magnolia<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Alla<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Justin time<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 55"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 35pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=47><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Lynn</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Allen<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Justin Time<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 56"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Peter<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Antosh Jr.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Special K<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 57"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Eric<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Arch<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Sun Rise<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 58"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jesica<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Bagget<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin Fishermen's Co-op<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 59"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Tom<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Banokowitz<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Finest Kind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 60"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Brad<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Biggers<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">free lance<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 61"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kati<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Biggers<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin Fishermen's Co-op<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 62"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kay<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Biggers<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin Fishermen's Co-op<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 63"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Ken<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Blackman<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Back Down 2<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 64"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Brady<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Bowman<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Perfect Shot<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 65"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Danny<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Brennan<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Gulf Breeze<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 66"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Tommy<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Browning<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Finest Kind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 67"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">John<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Brumble<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destiny<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 68"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Joshua<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Calhoon<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Blue Runner 2<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 69"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Tommy<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Carter<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Blue Runner 2<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 70"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">John<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Catchfield<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destiny<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 71"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">J.R.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Chitwood<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">One of a Kind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 72"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Cliff<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Cox<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Sweet Jody Fishing<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 73"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jeff<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Culbert<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Top Gun<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 74"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Craig<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Davis</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Huntress<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 75"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Tony<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Davis</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Anastasia<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 76"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Justin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Full Draw<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 77"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Shane<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Dole<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">One of a Kind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 78"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Eddie<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Eddie Griffen<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 79"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jeff<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Elder<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Bay</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 80"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Erica<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Eliason<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin Fishermen's Co-op<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 81"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Mike<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Eller<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Fishing Fool, Lady EM<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 82"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Niel<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Finkle<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Vixen, Shock an Yawl<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 83"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Adam<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Fletcher<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">One of a Kind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 84"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">David<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Gates<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Indemand<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 85"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Casey<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Godwin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">One of a Kind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 86"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Justin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Godwin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Justin time<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 87"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Isabel<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Graef<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Huntress<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 88"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Mike<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Graef<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Huntress<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 89"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Joe<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Griffen<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Free Lance<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 90"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Eddy<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Griffith</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 91"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">David<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Gruble<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">One of a Kind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 92"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">John<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Gruble<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">One of a Kind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 93"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jason<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Hallmark<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Motherload<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 94"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Steve<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Hausler<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">First Light<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 95"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Rick<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Hayles<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Seascape<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 96"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Robert<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Hill<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Twilight<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 97"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Carey<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">James<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">One of a Kind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 98"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Gary</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jarvis<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Back Down 2<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 99"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Mickel<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jason<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Back Lash<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 100"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Tony<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kavis<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Anastasia<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 101"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Bryan</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kelly<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Justin time<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 102"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Dennis<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kendrick<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Scamp<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 103"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Harold<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Loefter<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Un Reel<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 104"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Gregg<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Marler<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Gentle Winds<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 105"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Charlie<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Martin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Funatic<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 106"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Gregg<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Meyers<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 107"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kim<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Meyers<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 108"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Chad</st1lace></st1:country-region><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Mott<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">free lance<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 109"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kent</st1lace></st1:country-region><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Peterson<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Melanie Dawn<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 110"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Stan<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Phillips<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Sea Winder<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 111"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">James<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Qwinn<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Melanie Dawn<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 112"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kirk<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Renolds<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">SS Enterprise<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 113"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Dustin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Roach<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destiny<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 114"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Dwann<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Roach<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin Princess<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 115"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Geof<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Robinson<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">One of a Kind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 116"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Shaelyn<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Robinson<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">One of a Kind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 117"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Scott<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Robson<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 118"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jake<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Sargent<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin Princess<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 119"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Frank<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Sediry<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Seascape<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 120"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Ed<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Shields<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Silverlinning<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 121"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Lindsey<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Staples<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin Fishermen's Co-op<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 122"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Mark<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Steelman<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Gulfwinds<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 123"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">K<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Summers<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">One of a Kind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 124"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Bobby<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Taylor</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Mega Bite<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 125"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Eric<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Thrasher<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">DayBreak<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 126"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Katie<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Thrasher<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin Fishermen's Co-op<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 127"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Danny<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Timms<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Finest Kind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 128"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Andy<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Vaughn<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Special K<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 129"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Donna<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Walker</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Bounty Hunter<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 130"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Mark<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Walker</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Bounty Hunter<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 131"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Tom<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Walker</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Sure Thing<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 132"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Hugh<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Williams<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Sea Winder<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 133"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jon<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Wilson</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Outta Line<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 134"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">David<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Windes<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Seascape<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 135"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kelly<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Windes<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Sun Rise<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 136"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kylie<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Woods<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">One of a Kind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 137"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Robert<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Woods<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">One of a Kind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 138"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jared<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Wright<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destiny<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 139"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Mike<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Parker<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Silver King<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 140"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Trey<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Windes<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Outta Line<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 141"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Chris<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">White<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">owner /Perfect Shot<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Destin<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 142"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Brian<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Santos</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jack m Up Charter Fishing<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Fort Walton Beach</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 143"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Lyndon<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Clevenger<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Breakaway Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Fort Walton Beach</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 144"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Sean<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kelly<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Gulf Coast Charters, Inc.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Gulf Breeze<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 145"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Dave<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Sutton<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">On The Flats Promotions<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Homestead</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 146"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Mike<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Teegarden<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">The Reef Chief Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Hudson</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 147"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Christopher<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Couvillon<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">No Alibi Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Navarre</st1lace></st1:country-region><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 148"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jerry<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Anderson</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Anderson</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceName w:st="on">Brothers</st1laceName> <st1laceName w:st="on">Deep</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Sea</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> Fishing<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 149"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Chris<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Diehl<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Outta Line<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 150"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Derel<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Smeby<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Seminole Wind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 151"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Russell<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Stewart<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Annie T<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 152"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jerry<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Andrews<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Ocean Queen<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 153"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Billy<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Archer<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Seminole Wind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 154"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jerry<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Dunn<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Get Back<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 155"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Richard<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Helms Jr.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Scott<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 156"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Joseph<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jansenius<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Knot Know<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 157"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Scott<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Lillerd<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Scott<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 158"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Chance<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Oliver<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Marsies Girl<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 159"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Ernie<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Russel<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Marsies Girl<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 160"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Gabriel<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Smeby<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Marlin Magic<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 161"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Mike<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Smeby<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Legend<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 162"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">T<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Starpley<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Seminole Wind<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 163"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jeremy<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Vanderveen<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Transition<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 164"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jim<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Page<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Transition<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 165"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Keith<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Page<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Transition<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Panama City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 166"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">John<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Fetzer<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">France</st1lace></st1:country-region><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> J<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Pensacola</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 167"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Robert<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Benton</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Reel Fast Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Steinhatchee<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 168"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">James<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Zurbrick<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jolly Rogers II Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Steinhatchee<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 169"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">TJ<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Tate<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Gulf of Mexico Reef Fish Shareholders' <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Alliance</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FL<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 170"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Steve<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Tomeny<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Southerner<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Fourchon<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">LA<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 171"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Pappy<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kenney<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Old Pro Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Slidell</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">LA<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 172"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Robert<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Kenney<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Old Pro Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Slidell</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">LA<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 173"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Scott<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Avinzino<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Balancing Act<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Venice</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">LA<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 174"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Hunter<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Calballero<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Tailwhipped 2<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Venice</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">LA<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 175"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Joshua<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Howard<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Deep South</st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> Charters/Looney Tuna<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">LA<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 176"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Tim<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Holly<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Primetyme<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Biloxi</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">MS<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 177"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Barry<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Deshamp<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">9-Ball<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Long Beach</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">MS<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 178"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">James<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Smith<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Be-Slick<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Ocean Springs<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">MS<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 179"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Michael<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Jennings</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Freeport</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">TX<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 180"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Marc<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Wilkerson<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Blue Streak Fishing Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Freeport</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">TX<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 181"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Bill<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Cochrane<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Galveston</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">TX<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 182"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Bubba<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Cochrane<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Galveston</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">TX<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 183"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Eugene</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Hensley<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Galveston</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">TX<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 184"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Mike<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Segall<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Reel Threel Charters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Galveston</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">TX<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 185"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Monte<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Thomas<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Galveston</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">TX<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 186"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Johnny<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Walker</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Galveston</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">TX<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 187"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Johnny<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Williams<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Galveston</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">TX<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 25.5pt; mso-yfti-irow: 188"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Charles<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Stetzel<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Gulf</st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <st1laceType w:st="on">Coast</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> Offshore Adventures<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Houston</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 25.5pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">TX<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-yfti-irow: 189; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Capt.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 58pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=77><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Scott<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 53pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=71><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Hickman<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 99pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=132><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Circle H Outfitters<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 70pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=93><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">League City</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; WIDTH: 31pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 1pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-right-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=41><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">TX<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #001a39"><o></o></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

To much drama Jon besides you will be able to keep your catch under The S.O.S plan. 



Hey I have great idea lets go AJ fishing today can't do it that my fault. Lets go get Quick Mess of snapper O hey Can't do that ether Guess that is my fault to.





Be constructive Jon your to smart to keep on Fighting with me.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

capt eugene



should we recreational fishermen support you charter boat captains on AJ closure?



should we show up for the blockade?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (10/24/2009)*capt eugene
> 
> should we recreational fishermen support you charter boat captains on AJ closure?
> 
> should we show up for the blockade?


Lets organize and block the pensacola pass too! I'll be it would make national news from helos and all if we were able to organize and mess with every pass from TX to the keys......


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/24/2009)*
> 
> Be constructive Jon your to smart to keep on Fighting with me.


Not fighting with YOU. I do not get into stupid BS with people on here. Someone asked if you were a Charter Capt. and I answeredtheir questionas well asgiving them the other names of those that support this asinine plan. My beef is not only with you, but everyone on that list. You are the only one that comes on here and tries to promote this dumb idea.:banghead:banghead

I have recomended charters to people in the past. And I will continue to offer advice on good charters for people. My beef is not with the charter industry. Just those that support this plan. I will not feel one bit of pitty when this plan backfires on those that support it. I can already see how some of the charter captains are going to be squeezed out of the business because they are a small time operation. And because they do not go and get the tons of fish that the big boys do, they will be forced to sell their quota to the larger outfits. Just like the commercial sector. It's going to be a mess with only a few large outfits left standing. And no one will ever be able to get into the business either.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The future of fishing will be something like this. Option A - We'll either have to practice catch and release with the exception of a few short seasons. Option B - We'll have to bite the bullet and book a trip on a charter boat to catch and keep some fish. Option C - Get together as groups and fish the deeper rigs and far offshore areas and have the group divide the costs involved. I'm thinking that option C will not be viable soon because the next sport fishing industry plan will have that type of fishing declared unlicensed charter fishing. We need to figure out a way to get this screw out of our backs before it's screwed in so deep that there is no getting it out.



Kim


----------



## lbhuntley (Oct 6, 2007)

Matt, aren't you directly involvedwith the charter fishing industry i.e., a charter captain? Let's see if I understand your position: ban charter captains from the forum if they don't agree with me, but don't ban all captainsbecause that would include me. 

Recreational, charter and commercial interests must develop ideas, communicate andwork with marine scientists andlegislatorsto improve our fishery.Your faith-based management arguments are finally being marginalized. Capt Eugene, I appreciate you keeping us informed, and Ibelieve most membersencourage more discussion, not less. Lead, follow or get out-of-the-way, butlet's not ban someone from the fourm for providing ideas, information and valuable discussion. No one said you have to agree; state yourposition and supporting arguments.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I say we sue the NMFS until we own them.......










Three words: Class Action Lawsuit..... WithEvery fisherman represented who wants to be.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

> *lbhuntley (10/24/2009)*Matt, aren't you directly involvedwith the charter fishing industry i.e., a charter captain? Let's see if I understand your position: ban charter captains from the forum if they don't agree with me, but don't ban all captainsbecause that would include me.
> 
> Recreational, charter and commercial interests must develop ideas, communicate andwork with marine scientists andlegislatorsto improve our fishery.Your faith-based management arguments are finally being marginalized. Capt Eugene, I appreciate you keeping us informed, and Ibelieve most membersencourage more discussion, not less. Lead, follow or get out-of-the-way, butlet's not ban someone from the fourm for providing ideas, information and valuable discussion. No one said you have to agree; state yourposition and supporting arguments.


who said anything about banning anyone?

just wondering


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Guys change is comming. We all want the nmfs to use better data. I put my name on the SOS plan mainly becauseI wanted to see a proactive plan. I for one was tired of the same ole same ole fight that we have faught for the last 10 years or so and have gone no where but backwards. 

I believe that the Government wants better accounting of fish caught. I believe that they know the accounting of fish right now is very inaccurate. I also believe that in the near future we will all have to account for every fish that is caught in the gulf! WE ALL! 

I could really care less if its called GOMARS or SOS I'm just ready for consistant seasons and accurate fish counting. If it takes spliting the REC fromFOR HIRE so be it. If it can be done keeping it all together that will be good too. I dont really care.

One more thing on my rant. I have heard that there is worry about putting the little guy out of business. I really dont know what that means, everything I know, everything I have, I have put in to being a charterboat owner and operator. I don't really know if I'm to be considered a big guy, medium, or little guy I don't care. This is the only thing I do to provide for my family and like I said before I am ALL IN. So the way I feel is that if you want to be in the for hire business be in it, live it love it. If you want to be in the for hire business for a tax right off, or to help subside a fishing habit,well it dont really bother me if you keep doing it or not.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Captain

SoS is not palatable because it *DOES split* the recreational TAC *with charter taking the majority* and you know that.

Your right change is coming, and with SOS as a private boat owning non-charter reef fisherman I am beginning to feel that change as a pain in an area that I wish someone would have broken out the vaseline before they stuck it in and broke it off in me.

Mark W


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

NOAA and the fishing industry won't be happy until the only people fishing will be commercial boats and charter boats maybe then they can collect data and put a plan in place to where our great grand children can buy a recreational license and catch fish for the table.



Kim


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *lbhuntley (10/24/2009)*Matt, aren't you directly involvedwith the charter fishing industry i.e., a charter captain? Let's see if I understand your position: ban charter captains from the forum if they don't agree with me, but don't ban all captainsbecause that would include me.
> 
> Recreational, charter and commercial interests must develop ideas, communicate andwork with marine scientists andlegislatorsto improve our fishery.Your faith-based management arguments are finally being marginalized. Capt Eugene, I appreciate you keeping us informed, and Ibelieve most membersencourage more discussion, not less. Lead, follow or get out-of-the-way, butlet's not ban someone from the fourm for providing ideas, information and valuable discussion. No one said you have to agree; state yourposition and supporting arguments.


Yes I am involved in the charter industry and I am a charter captain as well as own a bait and tackle shop. 

Things I am not involved in: 

Using false data provided by the NMF to steal the right to fish from the public while profiting from it. 

Jumping ship in the fight for ALL of our right to fish because I saw the opportunity to better my position by screwing someone else. 

Lying to the recreational fishingcommunity by telling them that the SOS plan will benefit them 

Lying to the recreational fishing community by telling them this screw job is all in the name of data collection 



HOW DARE YOU say that we all must work together with marine scientists and the government to help improve our fishery!!!!!!! *The problem is not the fishery it's the scientists, government and now you!! *

Just a quick history on how this came about. In the beginning the charter fishermen fought with the recreational fishermen against this injustice that has happened tosnapper fishing.We all stoodTOGETHERon the grounds that ALL of the NMF's data was badly flawed. I remember going to the meetings and charter captain after charter captain stood up andscreamed about the data being so ridiculouslyinaccurate.Then one of these lying bastards foundoneof the flawed numbers that he liked,the one that said that every year the charter boats catch the majority of the recreational sectors snapper every year. Now knowing damn good and well that this number is false justlike the rest of the data they came up with this plan, we will ask to be our own sector andTAKE AWAY thismajority of the recreational sectors fish and we'll say it'sbecause we want to help with data collection and "help rebuild the fishery". 

Anyone who would supportthis, anyone who would sign this petition, anyone who would screw so many peopleto benefit themselves is a low life, sorry, lying son of abitch, and that sir I am not!

I hope that's clear enough for you. And just to clear one more thing up, don't talk to me like someone who just read about this for the first timein the paper last week. I've been involved in this from the beginning and watched it all go down.


----------



## southbound again (Aug 1, 2008)

Well said,Matt.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i hear ya loud and clear capt matt!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Matt,

You summed it up perfectly. Thank you :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

If the SOS group's true intentions were to provide the numbers to be counted, it can be done without trying to grap a section of the recreational IFQ.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

capt matt do not waste your time or energy with mr huntley. he has his commercial quota and until they come and take his away the gouvernment is great...he is also on the government payroll so once again he loves the government. one day he will be looking for our help...it will not be there!


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

The guys supporting the SOS plan need to argue for their share of the commercial sector. They don't consider themselves recs so i guess they should argue thatthey should take part ofthe 51%. Then tell me how muchBS ya'll get from the commercial guys. I've noticed they never really address any of the concerns expressed on this forum. They never mention what they are doing politically(outside NMFS and the like). Will one of you please address the idea that,SOS plan or not, you may not be able to keep anything eventually? Do you not see that? Bob appears to be the only vocal interest that wants what's best for us all. AndI'll support all day long those capts. who understand where the fight reallyis. It's not with the people who are represented in this forum. I hope I don't see the day thatcharter boatsbecome just like the netters did in the last decade. They pushed against the wrong crowd and didn't want to see the bigger issue, and for the betterment of the fishery they're gone. 

Chris


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

So Matt 



Are you going to take you share when the IFQ'S are doled out or are you going to pass.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Why must there be sector seperation from Private Recreational anglers and Charter Recreational anglers? Why do the SOS guys think there should be a seperation between the two? I understand the SOS guys may want to use a system to count the fish that may be too expensive for the private guy to use, but why can't there be two different systems and the the gov't add the two together to come up with one number for both groups?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/25/2009)*So Matt
> 
> Are you going to take you share when the IFQ'S are doled out or are you going to pass.


I am a recreational fisherman, recreational fisherman don't have IFQ's!

But if I were you I would probably try to turn this around and make this about me, since you don't have any response to the issue o my post above.

Oh, and by the way you can copy this post and hold me to it, *I don't want any IFQ's!*


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Waterhaserd

We don't Nmfs does So we added it to our plan to try to fast trac the road to recovery of the fishing not the fish THE FISHING/SEASON.

We need more days on the Water.

Sector Separation makes it easer for NMFS to Manage


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

So Matt



You don't have a federal license you are purely state license rec fisherman.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/25/2009)*So Matt
> 
> You don't have a federal license you are purely state license rec fisherman.


:banghead :banghead

What does that have to do with the SOS plan ripping people off?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (10/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (10/25/2009)*So Matt
> ...


Capt Eugene doesnt want to answer the question so its....DEFLECT DEFLECT:banghead


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Well if you don't have Federal license your state will take care of your worries Unless you take you charters to federal waters.



What Question All Matt posted up there was that were a bunch of liars.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/25/2009)*Well if you don't have Federal license your state will take care of your worries Unless you take you charters to federal waters.


Again I ask,what does that have to do with the SOS plan?

What happened? I thought you guys wanted to "talk about the issues" , wanted to discuss, debate so that everyone would understand you are the saviors of recreational fishing??


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *capt.eugene (10/25/2009)*Waterhaserd
> 
> We don't Nmfs does So we added it to our plan to try to fast trac the road to recovery of the fishing not the fish THE FISHING/SEASON.
> 
> ...




*Water hazard heres were I answered you Question *


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *Matt Mcleod (10/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (10/25/2009)*Well if you don't have Federal license your state will take care of your worries Unless you take you charters to federal waters.
> ...




Why can't you answer you scared you will be called all those Expletives you have called us.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt Eugene, I am going to step out of this conversation right now so you can debate this with Matt...Please enlighten us all...


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Water hazard 



matt does not want to be enlightened he wants a fight


----------



## CATCHell (May 19, 2009)

Sector Separation makes it easer for NMFS to Manage[/quote]

What's going to happen when you over fish the quota one year??? The Same Old Stuff, shorter season or worse, no season.

IF YOU GIVE A MAN ENOUGH ROPE, HE WILL EVENTUALLY HANG HIMSELF. That's what NMFS has in mind !!! 

Good Luck With That, Over.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

If a person manages his IFQ there will be no over fishing and if he does not it will be Him penalized not all.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is my response to this, and another thread that was on earler:

Dear Mr. Secretary of Commerce:

Dear Mr. Commissioner - NMFS

Dear Mr. Commissioner - Gulf States MFS

Mr. U.S. Senator

Mr. U.S. Congressman:

I am a RECREATIONAL FISHERMAN. And I want your job, and your bosses job, and I'm coming after them. For the reduction of the Gulf of Mexico Red Snapper limits and seasons, the closing of the AJ season, and proposing the changes to the Gruper seasons (or for allowing them), all based on flawed data provided by the commercial sector of the fishing industry. I am a RECREATIONAL FISHERMAN and your changes, or those you allowed, based upon unscientific data has changed my way of life, and I want that lifestyle back, and I intend to get it; with you or without you. You should be very scared, because I am one of millions of RECREATIONAL FISHERMEN olong the gulf coast who are fed up and refuse to continue to take what you dish out. Remember the Boston Tea Party? That was nothing compared to what a pissed off RECREATIONAL FISHERMAN is capable of. We are voters. We put millions of dollars each year into businesses ran for the benefit of RECREATIONAL FISHERMEN. We intend to aim this clout against those who have mandated, or allowed, the continued erosion of the limits and seasons of the RECREATIONAL FISHERMAN while granting larger portions of the total catch to the commercial sector, including charter boats. Enough is enough.

Signed.

Mitch Sims

A pissed off RECREATIONAL FISHERMAN


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, even though I don't understand your point, and I would imagine a little computer work would get you the answer you are looking for, here is a list of the licenses I hold.

USCG Captains license

State of Florida charter license

Saltwater products license with a Restricted species endorsement

I do also run a boat that holds a federel reef fish permit 

I have not tried to miss lead anyone or try to convince anybody I'm someone I'm not, example being my name asmy screen name. I am not following you on the whole "I'm afraid someone will find out some secret about me" thing?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic449986-2-1.aspx



Bob II posted this earlier it is how Data is collected. 

In short form they use allot of formulas to *average the numbers*. Like I said here many times.





Matt 



I was just curious why you feel the need to curse and call people you do not even now a Liar/SOB and all that. wondering what you were going to lose.



As it stands you will gain when NMFS does Sector Separation SOS or not They Are going to separate it Call me a Liar If you Want it is coming BECAUSE NMFS WANTS IT FOR BETER DATA COLLECTION that a>> hole is a fact.

And Bob II knows it is on the Agenda at NMFS And that is why HIs Gomars does not include it. It is coming anyway .


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/25/2009)*http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic449986-2-1.aspx
> 
> Bob II posted this earlier it is how Data is collected.
> 
> ...


That's why you are a liar, in case you were wondering. And I don't need to know everything about you to call you a liar, I just need to know that you're a liar. 

You knowinglymislead the good people on this forum with your propaganda in order to take from them and benefit yourself and you can't understand my frustration?

Go ahead, tell everyone on here what percentage ofthe recreational tac you want to take. Tell them how the charter tac will be distributed by IFQ's. Tell them how the big charter operations will get the majority of the IFQ's giving a lot to a few and pushing the smaller guys out of business. 

Pretty much themost un-American, immoral, shameful thing I can think of! The founding fathers would be real proud of you and your friends, the hijacking of a resource that should be available to everyone so that a few people can make a bunch of money off it. And don't give me the whole "we make it available tothe the public" thing like your doing missionary work or something! This is strictly for your benefit, no one elses!


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Have you ever seen the Agenda A>> HOLE



As for the rest of your Crap search this site you will see all I have posted.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it also needs to be said that not ALL charter boats support this SOS plan like some people would like forum members to think. I would like a list of boats only who hold a federal permit that support this plan. I have seen the list that is offered on the SOS site. It is full of deckhands, wives, kids and friends of SOS supporters. What is the ratio of boats in the gulf that are not supporting this plan vs who are? I would like to see that on paper. 

The only charters who will benefit and who are trying to take red snapper from recreational anglers are a minority of federal permit charter boats. Usually the minority is the loudest.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I answered your questions, I don't see the problem. Instead you woulddirect everyone to read somelong document that carefully conceals your trueintentions so that no one will see what you are trying to do. Just answer the questions. You haveno problem updating us on the status of your plan, andmaking claims abouthow great it will be for us. You in your own words tell us what the plan is about, andhow it will benefit the average recreational fisherman.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (10/25/2009)* You in your own words tell us what the plan is about, andhow it will benefit the average recreational fisherman.


THAT....in laymans terms, no doubletalk.... How will it benefit the Rec guys???? Keep it simple, make me feel good about it Eugene.....


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/25/2009)*Have you ever seen the Agenda A>> HOLE
> 
> As for the rest of your Crap search this site you will see all I have posted.


Capt Eugene, it is hard for me sit here in BUM FUDGE Arkansas (most out of folkslike me)and continue to read the same thing espoused over and over again. How in the name of all that is Holy do you validate your alinging with the commercial Capt's. I understand LB's arguments, but not yours. You are pushingand onlypushing your cause. Larry has never changed his tune. He will preach to the chior as well as you and me.

You need a piece of the TACthat the Commercial sector has not therec fisherman have because you want fish commercially when you do not fill your Rec Tac. I dont blame you, heck I feel sorry for you in this economy, but I guess you just got tired of fighting the money. That is how they got their TAC.

Matt speaks the truth, he is not bashful about it and yes you are an SOB because of your hidden agenda, it is like selling icecream in Alaska. Hard see even from 600 miles away.

BTW, I have no issue with a charter boat captain that fishes commercially during the off season. I have an issue with double dipping and rapes the community that made it successful. Dang money is quite a motivator, it will make you turn on your brother when push comes to shove. Not me.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *Downtime2 (10/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Matt Mcleod (10/25/2009)* You in your own words tell us what the plan is about, andhow it will benefit the average recreational fisherman.
> ...




Downtime 



* We want what we have Caught in history % wise* I don't have it in front of me And look back a little on this site.

But from memory it is something like 49-58% Of the Recreation Tac That is around half.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *mpmorr (10/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (10/25/2009)*Have you ever seen the Agenda A>> HOLE
> ...




I am not bashful go to this site http://saveoursector.com/Default.aspx youl see our Agenda


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm sorry, I must be having computer problems. I'm afraid I missed the part about howthis benefits the average rec fisherman.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Real Data Gets you longer seasons and getting fishing back to what it was. without sudden closures


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/25/2009)*Real Data Gets you longer seasons and getting fishing back to what it was. without sudden closures




So all the previous data collected for the snapper and grouper are now no good so they are starting over?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Man if you put half the energy in something constructive that you put in this retardation and bubba gump shit you would be sittin on a raft in the beautiful san Fernando valley with a million bucks by now. Then you wouldnt have to worry about how many fish there are or how long any season is. geez how long yall gonna argue about this


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

fisheye



do you like it (data)


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

<P align=left>Here is where they are trying to confuse everyone with words. The quote below is straight from the SOS site. Even though they want to be seperate they are saying that their customers on their for hire boats are still recreational anglers, when in fact their "recreational anglers" on their federally permitted charter boats would be keeping a seperate quota of fish which would be taken away from private boat owners. So the charter boats are taking fish away from private boat owners to sell to customers on federally permitted boats. Pretty smart to word it like that, but I think your caught....<P align=left>"Some people have stated that our desire for a sector separation would leave the private<P align=left>recreational fishermen with only a small portion of the TAC. We don?t understand this<P align=left>argument and feel that it is simply a tactic to obfuscate the issue. *Under the SOS plan*<P align=left>*not one fish will be taken away from any recreational angler. One hundred percent of the*<P align=left>*recreational TAC would still be caught by recreational anglers. It is just that under the*<P align=left>*SOS plan those fish that are caught aboard for-hire boats would be accounted for*

*separately, *using a separate set of tools."


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, let me try to get my mind around this. You want to be separate from the rec sector so that you can collect better data, because we both agree that the data is COMPLETELY BOGUS. All you ask is that you get to take 58% of the rec fisherman's fish with you, because that's what the data says you deserve? So the data is only wrong if it doesn't benefit you, but when it does then all the sudden it's not so bad? 

58% of the rec catch? So once you break it down to IFQ's there will be what, maybe 10-12 guys who control the majority of that 58%. 10-12 guys who control the majority of the RECREATIONAL FISHERMAN'S red snapper catch? 

If that doesn't get you up off the couch to sing the national anthem nothing will!!


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

omega



I got all winter and half of next year till June 1 anyway


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/25/2009)*fisheye
> 
> 
> 
> do you like it (data)




i dont like any of it....our goverment cant even give away cars right...how in the hell can they figure something like this out??? leave me and my fish alone


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *Matt Mcleod (10/25/2009)*Ok, let me try to get my mind around this. You want to be separate from the rec sector so that you can collect better data, because we both agree that the data is COMPLETELY BOGUS. All you ask is that you get to take 58% of the rec fisherman's fish with you, because that's what the data says you deserve? So the data is only wrong if it doesn't benefit you, but when it does then all the sudden it's not so bad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Like I said a year ago on here we want to freeze the numbers now.



Collect Data for two years and then Hash it out if you would have payed attention you mite remember those things. 





How do you figure 10 or 12 people will control it.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Matt Mcleod (10/25/2009)*Ok, let me try to get my mind around this. You want to be separate from the rec sector so that you can collect better data, because we both agree that the data is COMPLETELY BOGUS. All you ask is that you get to take 58% of the rec fisherman's fish with you, because that's what the data says you deserve? So the data is only wrong if it doesn't benefit you, but when it does then all the sudden it's not so bad?
> ...


What a scam, the numbers are crap now and they'll be crap in two years.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

would somebody just fight already


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (10/25/2009)*<P align=left>Here is where they are trying to confuse everyone with words. The quote below is straight from the SOS site. Even though they want to be seperate they are saying that their customers on their for hire boats are still recreational anglers, when in fact their "recreational anglers" on their federally permitted charter boats would be keeping a seperate quota of fish which would be taken away from private boat owners. So the charter boats are taking fish away from private boat owners to sell to customers on federally permitted boats. Pretty smart to word it like that, but I think your caught....<P align=left>"Some people have stated that our desire for a sector separation would leave the private<P align=left>recreational fishermen with only a small portion of the TAC. We don?t understand this<P align=left>argument and feel that it is simply a tactic to obfuscate the issue. *Under the SOS plan*<P align=left>*not one fish will be taken away from any recreational angler. One hundred percent of the*<P align=left>*recreational TAC would still be caught by recreational anglers. It is just that under the*<P align=left>*SOS plan those fish that are caught aboard for-hire boats would be accounted for*
> 
> *separately, *using a separate set of tools."


That's exactly what I'm talking about! Liar Liar pants on fire!


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

I like the PFF don't want to do it here I'm saving up For real life.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *Matt Mcleod (10/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Water Hazard (10/25/2009)*<P align=left>Here is where they are trying to confuse everyone with words. The quote below is straight from the SOS site. Even though they want to be seperate they are saying that their customers on their for hire boats are still recreational anglers, when in fact their "recreational anglers" on their federally permitted charter boats would be keeping a seperate quota of fish which would be taken away from private boat owners. So the charter boats are taking fish away from private boat owners to sell to customers on federally permitted boats. Pretty smart to word it like that, but I think your caught....<P align=left>"Some people have stated that our desire for a sector separation would leave the private<P align=left>recreational fishermen with only a small portion of the TAC. We don?t understand this<P align=left>argument and feel that it is simply a tactic to obfuscate the issue. *Under the SOS plan*<P align=left>*not one fish will be taken away from any recreational angler. One hundred percent of the*<P align=left>*recreational TAC would still be caught by recreational anglers. It is just that under the*<P align=left>*
> ...




* Now you really sound like a child* What is the lie A>>HOLE.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

you are mis representing information Capt Eugene to try and make it look like you are not taking anything away from private boat owners. Right now, the quota is for charter boats and private boat owners. What you are trying to do will take more than half of that quota for your own benefit and leave private boat owners with less than half of what they have now.

You are saying give me more than half the quota and I will have people pay me to take them fishing and I will make money off it, then leave the private guys with less than half of what they have now. How is that benefiting private boat owners? How is that even fair???

As it stands right now at least the private boat owners have a equal chance to take what you take. In my eyes, Mis representing information is a lie.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Boy this is better than my 280 channels on satellite!!!!!!! THIS IS REAL ENTERTAINMENT!!!!!!!!:banghead


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

kick his ass sea bass


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *Water Hazard (10/25/2009)*you are mis representing information Capt Eugene to try and make it look like you are not taking anything away from private boat owners. Right now, the quota is for charter boats and private boat owners. What you are trying to do will take more than half of that quota for your own benefit and leave private boat owners with less than half of what they have now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You don't have the people fishing we do "Anglers" AS it stands we ALL are OVER FISHING the TAC we must fix it.



AND THE ONLY WAY TO FIX IT IS IN THEIR SYSTEM BECAUSE IT IS THE LAW NOW.



WE ALL STARTED THIS CRAP "2000 YEARS" AGO WHEN WE STARTED COMMERCIAL FISHING AND TRADING FOR GOODS AND SERVICES NOT TILL FIFTHY OR SIXTY YEARS AGO DID THE REC FISHERMAN LEAVE THE F>>EN HILL AND GET ON A COMMERCIAL BOAT AND CALL IT A CHARTER .NOT TWENTY OR THIRTY YEARS AGO DID THE REC BUY A BOAT AND START FISHING ON THIER OWN AND NOW YOU DESERVE YOUR SHARE (and you do) AS DO I. 



SHORT SEASONS EARLY CLOSURES ARE NOT THE WAY TO GO FOR ANY OF US. 



GOOD NIGHT AND GOD HELP US ALL we need it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

So start accounting for the fish with these tools on the for hire sector without sector seperation. If you TRULY are not selfish and if your plan is for the good of the fishery, you do not need sector seperation to use all the TOOLS that you are talking about using on the SOS plan. The truth is that you guys are selfish and want a section of the pie before you will agree to the management tools. It's kind of like my 3 year old daughter trying to bargin her way out of trouble to benifit her. It is SELFISH and wrong. You can just as easily do everything you talk about without taking a portion of the recreational IFQ.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe my fellow recreational fishermen above are right and on to your untruths.

I am by no means anti charter boat. I believe that people can make a living sharing the fishing experience with other people WITHOUT abusing the resource or fellow recreational fishermen.And since I do support the charter industry let me explain why the SOS plan is bad for MANY charter boat operators. 

Eugene, did you explain your intentions to all the people who you got to sign your petition? Did you tell them this plan will help all charter boats equally or did you tell them about your hidden agenda? 

This plan is the first step towards charter IFQ's. The charter IFQ's will be distributed based on the boat's catch history, probably based on the next couple years after the SOS would pass and the charter boats are collecting all their "data". And the guys who know about this plan will exaggerate their catches for those couple years. *Then the IFQ's will be given out based on what percentage of the charter TAC they have been catching, not there actual catches for those years! *This is VERY important because thelarge operations will receive the majority of the TAC (the same amount they have been catchingor more for those who manipulated their catch history)while the smaller operations will actually receive much less than what they have actually been catching because their percentage is much less. Thus pushing many captains out of business!

*This is a warning for charter operators: If you run a 6 pack boat or a smallmulti passengerboat the SOS plan will put you out of business!*

You and the other captains like youwill be sitting at the dock after 3 weeks while you watch the 65Resmondo's run trip after trip till October. At that point the SOS plan is not going to seem so appealing!

The business and the recource will be owned by these few elite people. That is an injustice. We live in a country that promotes freedom, fairness and competition. The SOS plan promotes monopoly, dishonesty, and greed.The American dream and American valuesare based on the idea that NO ONE owns a right by taking it from another.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *Telum Pisces (10/26/2009)*So start accounting for the fish with these tools on the for hire sector without sector seperation. If you TRULY are not selfish and if your plan is for the good of the fishery, you do not need sector seperation to use all the TOOLS that you are talking about using on the SOS plan. The truth is that you guys are selfish and want a section of the pie before you will agree to the management tools. It's kind of like my 3 year old daughter trying to bargin her way out of trouble to benifit her. It is SELFISH and wrong. You can just as easily do everything you talk about without taking a portion of the recreational IFQ.




Jon 

I have a 1985 ZZ top CD with a ton of scratches that does not repeat or get stuck as much as you.



NMFS wants Sector Sep more than I. 



*It was on their agenda LONG before we put it there*


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Pisces (10/26/2009)*So start accounting for the fish with these tools on the for hire sector without sector seperation. If you TRULY are not selfish and if your plan is for the good of the fishery, you do not need sector seperation to use all the TOOLS that you are talking about using on the SOS plan. The truth is that you guys are selfish and want a section of the pie before you will agree to the management tools. It's kind of like my 3 year old daughter trying to bargin her way out of trouble to benifit her. It is SELFISH and wrong. You can just as easily do everything you talk about without taking a portion of the recreational IFQ.
> ...


And I have a pile of crap that doesn't stink as bad as the SOS group. IfNMFS wants it more than you, why not dropsector seperationportion of the SOSplan.I somehow do not remember there being an option on the table for this SOS plan/sector seperationtill the SOS supporters brought it up to NMFS. I have read the notes in the past. It was not mentioned till this small group ofchartersand the environmentalgroup came up with thisasinine plan. I don't see you offering to drop that portion of the plan either. The plan is SAVE or Sector (the selfish way). So you are trying to be selfish and take what *you think* is yours. It is not yours. I think we should give you exactly what *YOU* have caught and kept. Oh that's right, the captain and crew has not been able to keep ANY fish as part of their charter. So that means that your *RECREATIONAL* customers caught and kept all of the fish landed on your boats. So if you want only what *you *have historically landed, I say, by all means, let you have a big fat ZERO.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

YES MATT 



*They actually CAN READ and did so on their own and came to their own conclusion to sign on with us.

*

On the other hand you don't READ the plan you scan it pick at it call people LIARS/SOB's without completely understanding it go with propaganda put out by others and so on, so on, so on.





Jon 

I have a 1985 ZZ top CD with a ton of scratches that does not repeat or get stuck as much as you.



*MATT AND JON May god enlighten you today* that gust because you don't understand something does mean the people behind it are LIAR'S.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/26/2009)*
> 
> *MATT AND JON May god enlighten you today* that gust because you don't understand something does mean the people behind it are LIAR'S.


Someone needs to enlighten you that your ideas about the SOS plan are not going to go the way you want them to here at PFF. Seems like you are the only one on here that supports this crap. But there is one thing that you are doing that I like. You are bringingthe light to many more recreational anglers. The more you post about this plan, the more people that are seeing how much of a load a crap it is. So keep posting away. The more people we can get fired up about resisting this plan, the better.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

> *Telum Pisces (10/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (10/26/2009)*
> ...


BINGO!!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/26/2009)*YES MATT
> 
> *They actually CAN READ and did so on their own and came to their own conclusion to sign on with us.
> *
> ...


I'm sorry, at what point did I say I didn't understand what is going on? I understand everything fine.

I have now shown why the SOS plan is bad for recreational fishermen and a large group of charter captains and all you can say is for God to enlighten me?

Where is your reasoning? Where is the debate on the issue?


----------



## lbhuntley (Oct 6, 2007)

Matt, according to recreational catch data for 09, http://www.st.nmfs.noaa.gov/st1/recreational/queries/catch/time_series.html,recreationalharvested 3,581,005 lbs or1,13,005 over the 09 recreational quota of 2,450,000 lbs. This factprobably means the 2010 rs season will be cut in half, or approx 35 dayinstead of 65. Don't you recognize something must be done tobetter manage the fishery forbothprivate recreational and charter and it can't be faith based? Matt, thetruthmay be that there are too many recreational fishermento have a meaningful rs season and to ensure stock recovery based on Magnuson-Stevens. At a minimum the SOS plan is an attempt to better manage the resource for charter.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

lb 

you must be one terrible fisherman to believe those numbers. you cant drop a lead out there without hittin a couple of snappers in the head.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/25/2009)*Real Data Gets you longer seasons and getting fishing back to what it was. without sudden closures






> *capt.eugene (10/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK...I usually stay ou tof this political stuff, because I am not very smart on thes subjects since I have only lived here 5 years, and am still learning a bunch about our fishieries.



But let me see if I got this right. Correct me if I'm wrong...cuz you (Eugene) really have me scratching my head.



#1. The ONLY reason you want this to pass, is not at all to ge more fish or anything like that, but SOLEY because you say the data is flawed, and there needs to be a better way to get accurate data??



#2. In order to "help" get this better data, you are going to use the flawed data, that you yourself have said is flawed, (hell, thats the whole reason you want this SOS plan, right? Because the current data is so flawed?) and base what you should be able to catch, and what I should be able to catch, on FLAWED data?



Seems like a catch 22. Maybe I'm just not very intelligent, I don't know.



Guess it's not to bad though. You are telling us it will only be for 2 years. Hell, thats not a long time. Let me see...cost of boat ownership, fishing license, fishing/spearfishing gear...priceless moments spent out with friends and family fishing. 



2 years??? Not to long.... NOT!!! Thats a friggin prison sentence dude.



But please explain again how you justify taking 51% of the TAC based on DATA THAT EVEN YOU SAY IS FLAWED AND IS THE WHOLE BASIS OF WHY YOU WANT THIS SOS PLAN (according to you, but I think the real reason is obvious)?





> *capt.eugene (10/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude, I'm an uneducated yankee that knows nothing about these fishieries and such, but even I have to call bullshit on this one.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *lbhuntley (10/26/2009)*Matt, according to recreational catch data for 09, http://www.st.nmfs.noaa.gov/st1/recreational/queries/catch/time_series.html,recreationalharvested 3,581,005 lbs or1,13,005 over the 09 recreational quota of 2,450,000 lbs. This factprobably means the 2010 rs season will be cut in half, or approx 35 dayinstead of 65. Don't you recognize something must be done tobetter manage the fishery forbothprivate recreational and charter and it can't be faith based? Matt, thetruthmay be that there are too many recreational fishermento have a meaningful rs season and to ensure stock recovery based on Magnuson-Stevens. At a minimum the SOS plan is an attempt to better manage the resource for charter.


Larry the SOS plan is an attempt by some charter captains to make a power grab, simple as that. 

And another thing that irritates me is I keep hearing "well we've got to do something so we might as well do the SOS plan". What kind of sense does that make? If your house was on fire and you didn't have any water, would you pour gas on it because you had to do something? Of coarse not! 

Just cause we need to do something does not mean we have to do the worst idea I've ever heard of. We need to focus on the problems; *the magnusum-stevenson act is a ridiculous piece of legislation and the science used to manage our fisheries is useless*. By trying to work with either the law or the science at this point is a losing battle and pointless effort.

But you guys don't want to do that, that's hard work and takes time. It's easier just to take someone else's fish. The SOS plan gives you absolute power over the fishery right now, so I guess that sounds like a better plan.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *lbhuntley (10/26/2009)* Matt, thetruthmay be that there are too many recreational fishermento have a meaningful rs season and to ensure stock recovery based on Magnuson-Stevens.


LB,

If there is an agenda behind NMFS actions and there is someone behind the curtain pulling the puppet's(NMFS) strings,given your above statement, believenow that we are starting to get somewhere in beginning to undertsand what is being done to limit recreational fishing and why. 

Environmental groups are driving their agenda to limit recreational fishing, the Environmental Defense Fund (EDF) backs the SoS plan.has input to the gulf council etc

EDF mission statementon Gulf Fisheries cut and pasted from the EDF web page follows:

*For Recreational Fishermen in the Gulf of Mexico*<H2>Ways to address failed polices and spur sportsfishermen to conserve fish in Gulf waters</H2><H3>The Problem</H3>

While overfishing and the need for solutions are widely recognized in commercial fisheries, serious problems in the rapidly growing sport fisheries are generally not acknowledged by anglers, regulators, environmentalists and society.In fact, for fish populations in trouble, sportsmen?s catches account for a surprisingly large percentage of the catch ? sometimes as much as over half of the total landings for certain Gulf of Mexico fisheries.<H3>Solutions</H3>

Unfortunately, fishery managers trying to control sport catches are using the same failed policies that cause overfishing in commercial fisheries.Instead, new institutions are needed to conserve fish and improve sport fishing.For example, for-hire fishing quotas may be adapted to manage the charter and party boat fleets.Fishing cooperatives would allow groups of sportsmen to jointly manage a portion of the catch to meet local needs.Also, hunting tag programs (e.g., doe tags and duck stamps) that successfully conserve game animals while allowing fair and controlled access could be tailored for sport fisheries.<H3>More details on solutions</H3>

*For-hire fishing quotas.* Already used in many commercial fisheries worldwide, for-hire fishing quotas may be adapted to the for-hire recreational sector.Under this system, charter and head boat owners can be allocated a share of the recreational catch as an individual quota. Fishermen can fish year-round as long as they have quota. They may also trade quota with other fishermen.These quotas give for-hire businesses flexibility to plan and run their operations as it suits them. Destructive size limits, small bag limits and short seasons that hurt businesses and waste fish will no longer be required.

*Fish Tags.* A fish tag program?similar to those used to manage big game hunting ? may be designed for private or for-hire fishermen. A designated portion of the recreational catch can be allocated as tags that are issued to fishermen on a first-come, first-served basis, a lottery, sales, or some combination of methods. Tags are better suited to control landings than minimum size limits and season closures. Fishermen will have the flexibility to fish anytime and keep the fish they catch as long as they have tags. And, a tag program can also be designed to gather much-needed data to better understand fish populations.

Do the above statements look familiar? 

Mark W


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

One more thing.

Question 1. All the smart young marinebiologists that this country produces, if they are lucky enough after they finish collge to get a job - where do they find jobs? 

Answer1. With the government or with environmental groups. There are not to many marine biology positionsopen with groups that support recreational fishing.

Question 2.As a young smart marine biologistout of college, with college loan debt, and starting to build a family,buy a house etc., would the science you produced and validated show that marine fishery problems were being adequately solved, and there was no more need for tighter control, or would the science you produced and validated tend toshow that there was a need for more control and more biologists tracking the issues? 

I willleave Answer2 for all to ponder...

mark w


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Clay-Doh

I put this in order of relevance For-Ya





> capt.eugene (10/25/2009)
> 
> Like I said a year ago on here we want to freeze the numbers now.
> 
> Collect Data for two years and then Hash it out


After data collecting for two years by the fishermen fishing ( forhire and private rec)





> We want what we have Caught in history % wise I don't have it in front of me
> 
> But from memory it is something like 49-58% Of the Recreation Tac That is around half.


Numbers used will be history because they will be two years old.

We believe the percent of fish caught by the deferent sectors will not change because of new data. 

But if they do you all can go further back if you like.



> capt.eugene (10/25/2009)
> 
> Real Data Gets you longer seasons and getting fishing back to what it was. without sudden closures





> capt.eugene (10/23/2009)
> 
> Guys this is what I have been trying to say to you all along. One or Two or Three/ALL [Check's by LEO] Per person are then Averaged thru some Mathematic Formula on All fishing Lic. Stop the B>>>hen to your Senators. and Start volunteering for Some sort of tag/reporting system.give N.M.F.S. the numbers to fix this problem .


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *markw4321 (10/26/2009)*One more thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Mark

You posted the answer to the 2 question I embolden it.



I agree with you on this.



But it is within the LAW we live in.



To change the LAW is a *hard thing* you know this. that is why there is so many useless laws on the books.



To amend law alone takes allot of work.



So what do you recommend to fix it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/26/2009)*
> So what do you recommend to fix it.


Seriously???? I really just don't know what to say to that. I guess you simply type and do not read all of the comments giving you the answer to that question. Here's the thing with all you SOS people. You know and believe the data and the science is wrong. You know that there is an bad agenda behind all of these regulations coming down the pipeon the recreational sector. Yet, your answer is to join the bad science. Your answer is to say, it's too hard to change the law. Your answer is to say, oh well, it's the best we can do. Your answer is to tuck your tail and say, we fought hard, but it's time to just give in. How do you even know that by giving them the numbers of the for-hire sector, that it is going to even help. They could just throw those numbers into the black hole like they do now and still do what they want. What happens when the numbers come in and it's turns out that they start restricting the season even though they told you that you could fish year round? I guess when they start lowering the for hireTAC to where you get to catch a total of 12 fish, you can catch one a month. 

You guys think that by doing what you are doing will solve the problem. All you are doing is falling into the same trap that the commercial guys did years ago. They promise year round fishing if you let them seperate you and let them manage you. Before long they start lowering yourTAC and you will be screaming once again that you can not make a living. 

What happens when when you all the big boys fill the quota up in two months of fishing. Because you know that the numbers are going to beright. NOAA is the one running the numbers.:banghead:banghead:banghead I am going to laugh till it hurts if this SOS plan goes through and it ends up where you are fighting NMFS on your own after they start restricting the for-hire sector. And then, you will just be another business down the drain. But if you stick with the recreational community as a whole, you will have a greater backing to fight the restrictions. Together we can prevail. Divided we will fall.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Jon I have said this to you before YOU HAVE A JOB



I have a business depending on trips with people on them Catching RED SNAPPER.



SO what Is my Client fishing for now.



Keep in mind I Access The Gulf via Mobile Bay.



Catching and releasing RED SNAPPER. You would not pay for this nor do they.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Eugene</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">, <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> Given the layers upon layers of government jobs that report out to our Congress and winddown through NOAA to NMFS, coupled with the environmental lobby groupswho are funded with millions of dollars from good American families, who whenshown a picture ofa polar bearon an ice flow and told that polar bear is starving due to global warmingwill drop $20.00 inan environmental funds "hat", to be honest I feel like it is pretty much a hopeless situation in the near term at this point.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Recreational fisherman like me who own their own boats are splintered and without a common voice and have little to no representation where it matters. Look at the make up of the voting gulf council - currently a majority of commercials and or charter operators- who represents the non-charter recreational fisherman?<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">All this may change 5-50 years from now, <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Or recreational gulf fishingmay fade into the not to distant sunset? <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I like most voicing their opinions here willcontinue to doall I can until it is a done deal.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Other than that, while this winds out until then it looks like heavy seas ahead and I think a quote from LBJ courtesy of PFF member?Angus Cow Doctor? applies here : <o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 7.5pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Black'">"Sometimes you have to hunker down and take it like a jackass in a hailstorm"..... Lyndon Johnson<o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 7.5pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Black'">Mark W<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

This is what we need backed up with lawyers andpeoplewith the ability to sue NMFSto end the problem. We need scientist that are not paid by the enviro nut jobs.

.<DIV class=title>_Professors Expose ?Science?_</DIV><DIV class=deck></DIV><DIV class=byline></DIV><DIV class=byline></DIV>





_*It shouldn?t take* a college professor to show that the government?s research about red snapper is pure junk._





_But, by golly, we?ve got not one but two college professors who see the so-called science for what it is. Wrong. A t our request, Dr. Ray Waldner and Dr. Tom Chesnes waded through the daunting mounds of data that the National Marine Fisheries Service used to claim that Atlantic red snapper stocks are so depleted that long-term fishing closures are necessary._





_The professors found one flaw after another. Their reports are featured in this month?s On the Conservation Front. We all owe Dr. Waldner and Dr. Chesnes a huge thanks._<DIV class=s2><A name=cont></A></DIV><A name=cont></A>



_*Hundreds of millions* of dollars in damages and inestimable losses in quality of life factors are jeopardized by this beyond-silly work. _





_As anyone on the water knows, red snapper are thick, and growing in numbers_





_The NMFS/Council inflated its estimated population for early years (1945-83), when there were virtually no records, and deflated numbers fo modern days. _





_With mind-numbing formulae they concluded that larger red snapper are ?practically non-existent.? Researchers meant well but fell far off course._





_In truth, big snapper are so existent that fishermen conducted a test for the government last summer to prove it. More than 5 per cent of the catch were fish over age 10. If that percentage were applied to the government?s estimated stock size, the number of big fish is many times larger than the assessment?s claimed totals, on which the drastic closures are based. _





_*An additional* indicator of robust red snapper stocks is the government?s own Catch per Unit of Effort (CPUE) data, explained by Dr. Chesnes._





_A well-disciplined CPUE study, with adequate samplings, is just about the best way possible to estimate stock trends in these vast oceans, where fish can?t be counted with a handy calculator._





_Of course, an agenda-driven researcher can play with models to bend results. I well remember a CPUE study about mullet netting years ago. A scientist claimed it showed the rate of catches holding up nicely over the years._





_What he failed to report, cleverly, was that he had left out the search time between gillnet sets. So all he showed was that once a school was located the catch was similar._





_Today?s red snapper research has some of this same cherry-picking of whatever numbers seem to help the overfishing claim. _





_But there aren?t enough cherries to sell this assessment._





_Deep six it. Do it right._


----------



## lbhuntley (Oct 6, 2007)

Matt, Magnuson-Stevens is law. 

The conservation and management act was sponsored by Senator Magnuson (Washington State) and Stevens (Alaska) and voted on by congress(our elected officials) and not designed by NMFS or Dr Crabtree to steal your fish. Commerce Dept, NMFS, SERO,and Gulf Councilare responsible for implementing the law inGOM federal waters. Decisions, by law, must be based on "best science", and the legislation waswritten to keep politics out of theprocess. The "best science" is provided to the managers by marine scientists from all 5 gulf states, including Dr Shipp (representing the recreational sector).Gulf Council mandate: "<SPAN style="FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">When reviewing potential rule changes, the Council draws upon the services of knowledgeable people from otherstate and federalagencies, universities, and the public, who serve onpanels and committees." 

<SPAN style="FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Matt, "faith based" management is over. As you continue to support this approach you are fighting the "windmill" andattacking imaginary enemies.

<SPAN style="FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Mark, I believevoting members of the Gulf Coast Council consists of: 4recreational members, 4 commercial, 3 others, one representative from each gulfstate and Dr Crabtree representingNMFS. Seemsreasonable.,

<SPAN style="FONT-STYLE: normal; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table70 cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" colSpan=4 height=29><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">LB,<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Minus the State representation and Dr. Crabtree, below is a listing of voting gulf council members.2 of the 4 recreational <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">members are charter operators (SoS supporters - closet SOS or in the open? who knows), then you have the four commercial members (we know whose side they are on) and then youhave 3 others (Environmental slant?) .<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Not saying these are bad peoplebut p<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">ersonally,I don't feel as though non-charter recreational fishermanare currently "represented" since there are millions of us out here and SoS is a charter plan.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Mark W<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Florida</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Edward W. Sapp
<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">5505 NW 91 Blvd. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Gainesville, FL 32653</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">200<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">8</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Recreational</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table91 style="WIDTH: 100%" cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">352-377-2715</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top><P style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Robert Gill
7330 W. Golf Club Street <P style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Crystal River, FL 34429</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=88><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px">2006</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=105><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px">Commercial</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top width=114><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table72 style="WIDTH: 100%" cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px">352-795-1916</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px">352-795-4355</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Julie Morris 
New College <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Assistant Vice-President <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Academic Affairs<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">
5800 Bay Shore Road
Sarasota, Florida 34243</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=88><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">2001</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=105><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Other</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top width=114><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table73 style="WIDTH: 100%" cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">941-487-4527</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">941-487-4201</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" colSpan=4><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Alabama</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none"><P style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Robert Shipp, Vice Chair
Dept. of Marine Sciences
University of South Alabama
Life Sciences Bldg., Rm 25
309 University Blvd.
Mobile, AL 36688</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=88><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">1991-2000 <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">2005</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=105><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Recreational</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top width=114><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table74 style="WIDTH: 100%" cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">251-<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">454-7481</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">251-460-7357</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">John R. Greene, Jr. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Intimidator Sportfishing, Inc. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">25833 Tealwood Drive <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Daphne, AL 36526 <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=88><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">2009</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=105><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Recreational</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top width=114><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table75 style="WIDTH: 100%" cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">251-747-2872</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" colSpan=4><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Mississippi</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Kay Williams <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">9905 Wire Road <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Vancleave, MS 39565 <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=88><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">1997-2006 <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">2007</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=105><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Commercial</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top width=114><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table76 style="WIDTH: 100%" cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">228-826-2160</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">228-826-3135</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Thomas McIlwain, Chair <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Gulf Coast Research Lab <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">703 East Beach Drive <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Ocean Springs, MS 39564</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=88><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">2006</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=105><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Other</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top width=114><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table77 style="WIDTH: 100%" cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">228-818-8866</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px">228-818-8848</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" colSpan=4><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Louisiana</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=213><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Harlon Pearce <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">606 Short Street <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Kenner, LA 70062 <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=88><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">2006</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=105><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Commercial</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top width=114><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table78 style="WIDTH: 100%" cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">504-467-3809</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px">504-466-1503</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=213><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Damon McKnight <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Super Strike Charters, LLC <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">401 Legendre Drive <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Slidell, LA 70460 </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=88><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">2009</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=105><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Recreational</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top width=114><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table79 style="WIDTH: 100%" cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">985-960-1900</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table80 height=29 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 560px; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Texas</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table81 cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=205><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; TEXT-DECORATION: underline">Michael Ray<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">
<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Texas Department of Wildlife and Fisheries <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">4200 Smith School Road <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Austin, TX 78744 <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=89><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">200<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">7</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=105><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Other</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top width=103><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table82 style="WIDTH: 100%" cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">512-389-4649</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">512-389-8177</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" width=205><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Joseph Hendrix, Jr.
Sea Fish Mariculture
P.O. Box 19497
Houston, Texas 77224</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=89><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">2002</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top align=left width=105><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Commercial</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none" vAlign=top width=103><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable id=table83 style="WIDTH: 100%" cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">281<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">-597-1620</TD></TR><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">281-870-8041</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px">


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/26/2009)*Jon I have said this to you before YOU HAVE A JOB
> 
> I have a business depending on trips with people on them Catching RED SNAPPER.
> 
> ...


Capt Eugene, To be quite honest, With the economy like it is today and GM workers losing jobs and retirements and Solutia cutting over 500 local jobs here in town, I would suggest you begin looking at other options. I am sorry your family will suffer, but I do not see the big boats lasting much longer in the charter business.

If its your business or the recreational fishery that has to go, I think we all know where we stand on that. There are sad stories all over the nation of people losing their jobs, your's would be no different. A smart man would always have plan b.....just saying...:banghead


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

I can see the signs now. "Destin still open for business. Come catchYOUR snapper onOUR boats." This coming after everyone else's season is closed. Locals will know better, but the tourists will think it's great. Ignorance is bliss.

This is like bootleggers supporting prohibition.

Chris


----------



## bob II (Dec 26, 2008)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>check out the questions that are still unanswered. Would you purchase a boat site unseen, but trust the seller to ensure it is what you wanted after you gave up your money?<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>October 14, 2009<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Dr. Bob Shipp, Chairman<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on">Gulf of Mexico</st1lace> Fishery Management Council<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">2203 N. Lois Avenue, Suite 1100</st1:address></st1:Street><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Tampa</st1:City>, <st1:State w:st="on">FL</st1:State> <st1ostalCode w:st="on">33607</st1ostalCode></st1lace><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Re: October 2009 Reef Fish Committee discussion of Sector Separation<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Dear Dr. Shipp:<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>On behalf of the membership of the CCGF, I wish to provide our comments and questions on the issue of sector separation of the Gulf of Mexico For-Hire Fleet and the Private Recreational fisheries. At this time o<st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">ur</st1lace></st1:City> membership has not taken a position on this issue. As you are aware both groups are managed as one recreational sector. Their catch data is collected by separate modes, however the current federal and state data systems do not provide the information necessary to properly determine which group catches what or where.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Any proposed sector separation will include federally permitted for-hire vessels as well as state licensed for-hire vessels for the 5 <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Gulf States</st1lace></st1:State>. The current data system does not contain the data necessary to determine how many state licensed vessels catch red snapper, or any federally managed species, in state waters. The data system also does not provide which federally permitted vessel harvests red snapper, or any other federally managed species in federal waters and/or state waters. Without such information, we have serious concerns regarding how the for-hire group will be provided quota and how the private recreational group will be provided quota. Our concern is not limited to a fair allocation but simply any allocation.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Before we can properly discuss this issue with our membership, we respectfully request some specific answers to pertinent questions. The questions are;<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>1:<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> How many state licensed for-hire vessels catch red snapper in state waters?<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.5in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal>2:<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> What has the catch of red snapper by state licensed for-hire vessels in state waters been for the period 1986 thru 2008 for each year?<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.5in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Britannic Bold'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Britannic Bold'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">FIRST RESPONDERS FOR MARINE CONSERVATION<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.5in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal>3:<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> How many federal for-hire vessels catch red snapper in both federal and state waters?<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.5in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal>4:<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> What has the catch of red snapper by the federal for-hire vessels in both federal and state waters been for the period 1986 thru 2008 for each year?<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.5in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal>5:<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> What has the private recreational catch for red snapper been for state waters and federal waters for the period 1986 thru 2008 for each year?<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.5in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal>6:<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> If the Council approves separating for-hire vessels from private recreation vessels, what percentage of the total recreational quota for red snapper will be provided to the for-hire vessels and to the private recreational group?<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.5in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal>7:<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> How will state licensed for-hire vessels be regulated to be constrained within the for-hire quota? Federally permitted vessels have a permit that can be sanctioned or revoked. What will happen to state licensed for-hire vessels?<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.5in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal>8:<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> The current for-hire survey is mandatory for federally permitted vessels but state licensed vessels volunteer for the survey. There is no penalty for a state licensed for-hire vessel that does not provide data. How will those vessels be managed so they have to comply with a data program as the federally permitted do?<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.5in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal>9:<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> What has the percentage of red snapper caught in state waters been for the period of 1986 thru 2008 for each year?<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.5in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal>10:<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> Since there is an unknown number of state licensed for-hire vessels that catch red snapper in state waters, how will that affect any possible bag limit or season length for the future management of recreational red snapper?<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.5in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal>11:<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> How will the NMFS manage a state licensed for-hire vessel that catches red snapper in state waters?<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.5in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>These are just a few significant questions that need dependable answers prior to any decision our membership can make regarding sector separation. As you are well aware, the discussion about sector separation has caused serious problems among all recreational fishermen in the Gulf. Many very experienced for-hire and private recreational fishermen have had much discussion on the possible impact of such a management proposal and we know of no one who has been able to provide answers to the questions above. We firmly believe that before any such manage proposal can be implemented, concrete answers to the above questions must be provided.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>We look forward to you prompt reply so we may be able to have a meaningful discussion with our membership.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Thank you,<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Captain Bob Zales, II<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Executive Director<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Cc:file<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Britannic Bold'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o></o>


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> 7: How will state licensed for-hire vessels be regulated to be constrained within the for-hire quota? *Federally permitted vessels have a permit that can be sanctioned or revoked.
> 
> *
> 
> ...




*Typo *: on Q#7 Will Federally have a?



*Little Typo :* your? Maybe> look forward to you promptly replying so ?



Might want to look at Q# 8 Also little hard to follow:



There is no penalty! *DO YOU WANT ONE ?*.



*do you want them comply as the federally permitted or DON"T WANT THEM TO *; "How will those vessels be" *managed so they have to comply *"with a data program as the federally permitted do"?



Not Trying to pick it apart but I would think you would like this pointed out before you sent it.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a NOVEL idea.....

This is an oldie but a goldie, so get ready for some retro action!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How bout we hire some biologists with taxpayer money and have them go out in the gulf and catch a few thousand red snapper. They can look at the average age of these fish, average weight of these fish, and even video the reefs to help determine density.

Based on that data, then we can issue yearly bag limits and recheck the situation in the same way year after year after year....

Instead of making this ridiculous excuse for a data set based on telephone surveys and charterboat data that is about as accurate as the weather forecaster.....................

I know, I know............ You are gonna ask "WOW... What a good idea! How can we get SoS incorporated?"

The answer is to dig a trench into a volcano until you hit molten lava, find every shred of evidence SoS ever existed, and dump it into said volcano. 

Sounds like a plan to me... 

Wait a minute:doh

I forgot. We have to hire 4,000 people to handle this procedure using taxpayer money or else we might ACTUALLY come close to having a balanced budget, and we can't be having that kind of nonsense, can we....

On second thought, let SoS rip! Sounds like a wonderful way to ineffectively spend all my tax dollars to slowly remove every shred of ambition from my nearly lifeless body!:banghead


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Angus 



There is a sonar and computer program that has been out out for years they could buy for around a million.



It Can count all fish with a small margin of error!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I may be wrong on the percentages but i seem to recall reading something about the SOS plan that had breakdowns. Commercial fishing gets 51 % of the TAC and the recreational sector (including charte rboats) gets 49 % of the TAC. Under the SOS plan Commercial boats would get 51%, charter boats would get 25% and that would leavie 24% of the TAC for the recreational anglers. Even if the percentages are off a few points the math still adds up. The SOS plan is going to take fish as it's share but not take them from recreational anglers, that math don't work. Now if you say we're going to take 25% of the recreational TAC for our paying customer recreational anglers and leave the rest of you recreational anglers 24%, now that adds up.



Kim


----------



## TANNED FAT (Oct 20, 2009)

:hotsun How much is a Snapper Fine if you get caught?We as rec fisherman don't have the money togrease and pay of whoever off, but maybe we have enough money togetherto keep in a pot to pay the fines if we get caught fishing snapper.So I say Fthe charters and F the comERCIAL and F the GOV and F the tourists! I fish because I love it!AND i LOVE TO EAT IT , i TRULY APPRIATE THE ENJOYMENT anyone who Fishes for anything else is a FAKE and just waisting there time!lets go fishing!!!! and I hope I catch every DAm snapper out there before anycharter boat! take money away from them Bastards. FAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!dAMIT


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/22/2009)*
> Motion: to add options to the generic ACL/AM options paper to establish a *for-hire sector complete with ACLs and AMs for all species* that have commercial and recreational allocations.
> :usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


Eugene, 

goingback to your original posting on this topic.I noticed something. The original SoS plan called for sector separation with respect to red snapper. 

Your post statesthat "establish a *for-hire sector complete with ACLs and AMs for all species that have commercial and recreational allocations"*

Is that true? Has SoS evolved already to the point they are talking about including vermillion snapper (mingo), triggerfish, amberjack, and groupers, basically all species that have a TAC includingI believe king mackerel?

Mark W


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Good morning Mark 



My post on this subject was Cut & Pasted 

This Motion was made by a council member and voted on by the council. Not the S.O.S Group.



But it looks good to Me.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *Kim (10/26/2009)*I may be wrong on the percentages but i seem to recall reading something about the SOS plan that had breakdowns. Commercial fishing gets 51 % of the TAC and the recreational sector (including charte rboats) gets 49 % of the TAC. Under the SOS plan Commercial boats would get 51%, charter boats would get 25% and that would leavie 24% of the TAC for the recreational anglers. Even if the percentages are off a few points the math still adds up. The SOS plan is going to take fish as it's share but not take them from recreational anglers, that math don't work. *Now if you say we're going to take 25% of the recreational TAC for our paying customer recreational anglers and leave the rest of you recreational anglers 24%, now that adds up.
> 
> *
> 
> Kim




Ether way you want to* say* it Kim. 

I would be able to take normal everyday people fishing and be able to control overfishing in our sector.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Eugene

Understandall.Gulf council motion includeda seperate for-hire sectorthat includesnot just red snapper but vermillion snapper (mingo), triggerfish, amberjack, and groupers,all species that have a TAC includingking mackerel.

Mark W


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes sir it says all fisheries with : *ACLs and AMs for all species that have commercial and recreational allocations.*



I was not there so this was cut & pasted


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*Yes sir it says all fisheries with : *ACLs and AMs for all species that have commercial and recreational allocations.*
> 
> I was not there so this was cut & pasted


Holy crap!!! I thought stealing the snapper was bad enough, but stealing everything! Wow! All I got is....WOW!!


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *Matt Mcleod (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*Yes sir it says all fisheries with : *ACLs and AMs for all species that have commercial and recreational allocations.*
> ...




Well thanks for not calling me a Liar this time .


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

recreational anglers...we should all stop communicating with anybody who supports the SOS plan...they are OUR enemy! They want our resource for themselves so they can continue to earn their living. They will not stop at anything to protect what they believe to be theirs!



We should continue to fight the SOS plan as well as the federal government but the real fight should be resumed against the state of florida which sold us out to the federal government. 



Remember this we have 9 miles of state water to fish for red snapper and we can should be able to fish these waters 365 days a year. We should go back and fight for our right to continue to fish state waters and let the federal government and the destin charter fleet determine what they can do in federal waters.



We need to have florida allow us to place reefs inside 9 miles and we would never have to go out in federal waters to catch fish. 



The federally permited destin fleet could not fish in state waters allowing us full regine of the state fishery!



so i say...



stop talking to commercial fishermen such as eugene who are signed on to the SOS plan.



stop talking to commercial fisherman such as lbhuntley who have the right and you do not to go catch 500lbs of red snapper and sell. If he thinks there is such a problem why does he not set forward and say i will not catch 500lbs of red snapper until the fishery has recovered!



fight hard with the state of florida to allow us to fish state red snapper



fight hard to allow more reefs to be built in state waters.



DO NOT SUPPORT any captain who has signed on to the SOS plan...myself i know several of these captains and send them a very large amount of business...they will no longer receive any referrals from me.



fight the federal government last because if we get state waters opened back up again we can catch plenty of red snapper...pensacola bay is full of red snapper!!!!!!



i wished the federal government would just close down the federal waters for two years and then our state waters be opened...no more commercial/charter destin fleet...destin would quickly sell property for condo use no more marinas and no more destin fleet. woohoo!!!!!!!



it is time for us recreational anglers to be civilly disobedient!



tight lines and great fishing adventures until we loose them all to the commercial/charter boat industry!


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Capt. Wes



Looks like you need the communication without it you would not now what was going on.



The last realization Just took five days with it being in a one line sentence at the beginning of the thread.



And AGAIN WES I DON'T HAVE A COMMERCIAL LICENSE!!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

+ 1 Capt Wes, you're right!


----------



## lyle-t (Oct 1, 2009)

> *capt.eugene (10/24/2009)*To much drama Jon besides you will be able to keep your catch under The S.O.S plan.
> 
> Hey I have great idea lets go AJ fishing today can't do it that my fault. Lets go get Quick Mess of snapper O hey Can't do that ether Guess that is my fault to.
> 
> ...


*go ahead and laugh now capt. ... but remember this, as a rec fisherman I have chartered many, many, times and I do have my own boat, but if this thing does pass legislation, I will NEVER again pay a charter capt. and that is a promise*


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *lyle-t (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (10/24/2009)*To much drama Jon besides you will be able to keep your catch under The S.O.S plan.
> ...




lyle...not all charter captains are for this, so don't take it out on all of them. water hazard, matt mcleod, wes rozier are all charter captains and would love to have your business, and your support against the SOS plan. Just make sure you don't use any of the captains or vessels on this list, and make sure that none of your friends do...feel free to pass it around and tell your friends not to give these people their business either



http://saveoursector.com/supporters/supporters_full.aspx


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm a recreational fisherman, but I have spent most of my adult life working in and around a "regulated industry". That experience has given me an insight into a part of the dynamic that is working here that I would like to pass on.

Once Congress has decided that a sector needs "regulating" and sets up a body to do so a certain self-reinforcing cycle sets in. The "regulators" are all types of people, like the rest of us, but they do have a tendency to place a higher value onjob security than a sense of accomplishment or rewardcompared tomost in the private sector (to put it politely). Lots of us would go stark raving nuts in their jobs.

Like most of us, they do want to feel that they are doing their jobs and they want their jobs to be as little hassle as possible. Long story short, the larger and more concentrated an entity is, the easier it is to regulate. They don't want to drive the smaller and less concentrated out of the activity, they just want their jobs to be accomplished in the most efficient satisfying (to them) way possible and that shapes their input into the regulations.

The regulators and legislators also have a pretty close relationship, despite any claims that may be made to the contrary. The regulators are "experts" to the legislators and they both want the regulation to be accomplished with as little fuss as possible, public claims to the contrary not withstanding.

The regulations/regulators will favor whatever set of regulations makes their job easiest and most economicalto accomplish - and what they favor is what will happen. I've fought that mindset and lost. Thousands, probably millions,of Americans have fought that and lost since 1792. Think about that as you allocate time and energy to the problem.

I'll probably get some flames for this post, so be it, but that's what I've learned, and not easily.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Thats Good insight Fred Real good 





[sup]Might take a month for some here to understand if ever[/sup]


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

The NMFSis probably sitting back and laughing right now at all that is going on as a result of theabuse of their power. They are the REAL enemy and it just stinks that they have forced the recreational sector to divide and point fingers. I, as a charter captain and a recreational angler, am not at all in favor of the SOS plan and feelit isnot a good solutionto the problem that the governmenthas created. However, this is the wrong battle for us to be fighting as we need to take our ideas and opinions to our elected officials who can speak on our behalf and fight the feds,incompetent scientists and tree hugging special interest groupswho are trying to control OUR resources of which they have no idea about.We all agree thatthe Fed's absurd interpretation of the Magnuson-Stevens Actis wrong and the resulting over restrictive regulations are crippling us.It is time to unite and fight the real enemies before they take everything away.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE ScrewOthers Severely!!!!!!

Thats what I see the SOS plan stands for. The Charter Fleets can put this montoring devices and catch logs on their vessels without a seperate allocation of the Rec.TAC. Yes the for-hire vessels CAN. 

Now Capt. Wes is right on the money about putting pressure on FWC. Its time "WE THE PEOPLE" show government agencies the power of the people. WE monkey boat fishers need not to renew our State Fishing lincense. Think what kind of revenue shortfall the FWC would have if no one purchased a Fishing lincense. "WE THE PEOPLE" have great power if we play our cards right. We are falling right into what the FEDS. want. That is toseparate the the power of the REC. side of the TAC. By putting For-hire against the Monkey boats as the For-hire refer to us as. 2yrs ago the for-hire sector and the monkey boats stood as one. The next year the for-hire vessels and the Monkey boats we divided. That is just what the FEDS. wanted to happen. FWC noticed the not standing together, and were amazed that this was happening. I was at both meetings myself. The monkey boats better wake up and start to make some noise. The squecky wheel will get the grease. Why can't the TAC be seperated 33% for comm, 33% for-hire, 33% for the monkey boats?? Well that is the hard button. So I see the SOS plan is the easy button for the For-hire sector. Yes the easy button, Capt. Eugene says this himself in previous posts on this thread. The fight used to be brother (comm) against brother (rec). now it is brother against brother against brother. Its amazing that this has happened. But it is just what the FEDS. want. 

I'mNOT ready to give up the fight against State and FED. regulators. Its just time to show what power "WE THE PEOPLE " have.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Telum Pisces (10/27/2009)
> 
> I agree that we should support only those that are against the plan right now. I would hope that those charter owners are fighting this plan. Because if this plan goes through, every charter will be lumped together. And I will not spend my money or send anyone to spend their money on another charter if this thing passes. Whether they supported the SOS plan or not.*


*

Jon, the SOS only benefits Federal Permit Holding Boats. Those of us without Federal Permits who fish in State Waters only are not managed by the federal gov't. 

Capt Wes Has a great point. In Florida we have a lot of State Water we can catch Snapper in. If we could convince FWC to not give in to the Feds we would not need to go beyond 9 miles for Snapper.*


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Pisces (10/27/2009)
> ...


*

Then that is where I will send people. Thanks, I forgot about that.*


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

This just gets more and more wierd all the time. It reminds me of Pee Wee Herman trying to tell all the boys and girls, "It's all right, everyone else is wrong.":nonono


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

What percentage of the Recreational TAC is currently taken by the charters? 



Now the SOS guys would like to say it's 58%, and use the current bad data to support that argument.

But really what do you non-SOS guys think it really is?



Also, since everyone agrees the current data is bad, what methods do you suggest to produce accurate data for the non-commercial/non-charter sector? Are you willing to report you're entire catch as you enter the pass? You going to call NMFS on every trip? You want to buy fish stamps? The feds will push until they find the cheapest method to produce accurate data.



Now sampling fish populations of certain reefs in specific areas is a great way to estimate current overall fish populations, and reduces the need for catch surveys, but that means federally funded research vessels. Where's that funding coming from? Stimulus package maybe, to help protect the lively hood of commercial, charter and recreational interest? Likely not going to happen.



How about limiting the number of reefs that need counting to just those reefs within protected marine reserves? So maybe we don't have enough protected marine reserves in our area. You willing for the feds to create more marine reserves? 



Personally I like the idea of no commercial or charter fishing allowed in state waters, and the federal/state encouragement of public and private inshore reef creation. Basically that's a huge limited-use marine reserve.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*Thats Good insight Fred Real good
> 
> 
> [sup]Might take a month for some here to understand if ever[/sup]


It is good insight but it doesn't make what they (or SOS backers) are trying to do right. Theoretically, the job of the NMFS, Mag Stevenson, FWC, et all, is to protect the fish stock and ensure a healthy ecosystem and natural environment.

What they really are doing is trying to make their own lives (and in turn jobs) easier by means of sector seperation in order to "count fish" using outdated methods.

If they would apply themselves and develop better methods of counting fish, we'd all win because they'd realize the abundance and could move on to other issues. But that'd require work on their part or admitting that they have been wrong for so long. I don't see either happening any time soon.


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Eugene you say you acess the Gulf from Mobile Bay, if you are in Mobile today can you come by my office on Halls Mill Road and explain this to where it might make sense to me?


----------



## lyle-t (Oct 1, 2009)

just copied and posted the list elsewhere ....... me or my buddies will never use anyone on that list


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *JoeZ (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*Thats Good insight Fred Real good
> ...




I'd love for their lazy asses to come up with a decent plan of their own. But that hasn't happened and likely won't anytime soon without our pressure.



So who's got suggestions for creating an accurate recreational catch count? 

How are we going to convince the feds to do the right thing? 

Are we all getting behind RFA, or someone else? Or we just going to argue amongst ourselves?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I just found eugene and his cronies....I knew the people on that support list were idiots and would sign anything


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *JoeZ (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*Thats Good insight Fred Real good
> ...








Sector "Separation" /VMS / E-LOGS / STAMPS or TAGS Are New Methods For the cheapest way of counting fish.



Go get Acceptable New Methods Passed into A new law Using the *new SONAR Equipment I have mentioned.* Just be ready to Pay a few Million bucks Annually. I will Go with you Soon as I am rich enough to leave the House.



You could Also get them to INCLUDE Artificial Reefs and Oil Rigs in the Stock Assessment that would *ADD about One Hundred Twenty Million Pounds

*


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Counting dead fish on the dock does not tell anyone how many fish are out there. It measures effort, yes. 

It doesn't take millions Eugene to count fish. Take some divers trained by FWC/NMFS in actual population counting techniques, drop them on a few hundred reefs and plug it in to a formula.

I've personally video millions of pounds of red snapper. It took about a week and a few hundred bucks in fuel plus a few more for a drop down camera.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

does anybody know who catches more red snapper per year the recreational angler or the charter boat angler?


----------



## Shop Keeper (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Gang,

Steve here...I am extremely hesitant to post on this thread, and I just deleted a long post to make a few simple points:

1. SOS = BAD :nonono:hoppingmad:nonono:hoppingmad:banghead

2. I find myself in agreement with Matt and Capt. Wes.

3. Love the video Josh....says it all:clap

4. FRA anyone?

There were many valid points ( mark made quite a few) and I have been reading and reading to my eyes are about to fall out........................Just a ******* and here's my 2 cents.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *JoeZ (10/27/2009)*Counting dead fish on the dock does not tell anyone how many fish are out there. It measures effort, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The thing is it sounds good to use a camera but you find that they swim faster than you can count.

And NMFS will shout you down for that Reason.



Get in touch with Auburn U they have been counting for years Published A ton of Papers.



*You will still have to get NMFS to use it.*



The Professor there named Steve Z has been trying to get them to listen for Years He is a good guy too.



He and DR.SHIPP USED TO BE TIGHT BUT HE SAW THING DIFFERENT than Dr.SHIPP. 



Sounds but 

Good Luck.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *captwesrozier (10/27/2009)*does anybody know who catches more red snapper per year the recreational angler or the* charter boat angler*?






By current Data charter boat angler.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *captwesrozier (10/27/2009)*does anybody know who catches more red snapper per year the recreational angler or the* charter boat angler*?
> ...


You mean the wrong, inaccurate, non-existent, "faith based" data.According to your buddy LB, it has been "faith based" data being used and we can no longer use "faith based" data. So why should we give anyone anything on wrong, inaccurate, non-existent, "faith based" data. We should force the for hire sector to the monitoring without issuing any TAC for just the for-hire sector to get the good data before we start issuing regulations.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

You forget Jon I said current Data



WE have said 2 TWO years of collection then hash it out 







YOU know my Brother's Pete and RePete / Pete and RePete / Pete and RePete


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*You forget Jon I said current Data
> 
> 
> 
> WE have said 2 TWO years of collection then hash it out




So let's be clear. Are you saying collect data without forming a separate charter sector until you have 2 years of accurate and valid data?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Realtime *yes * that was the plan 





> *capt.eugene (10/26/2009)**Clay-Doh
> 
> I put this in order of relevance For-Ya*
> 
> ...


----------



## lyle-t (Oct 1, 2009)

> *biggamefishr (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *lyle-t (10/27/2009)*
> ...


*your right bigamefishr .... I now have a copy of the captains supporting this and I will not hold it against the other guys ... but, I will ask before booking another charter with whoever *


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

So Eugene, what prevents you from fishing like a mad dog for 2years to skew the rec/charter ratio to your favor? 



Also why do you think the new data won't indicate a new ratio?



And do you know if non-charter rec fishermen are considered as productive as charter fishermen in NMFS calculations, which makes current ratio inaccurate? Or does NMFS claim to not use charter catch numbers to calculate non-charter catch numbers, which means they rely on those very rare rec surveys? Please site referances to prove your point or I and others will surley ignore you reply.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *reeltime (10/27/2009)*So Eugene, what prevents you from fishing like a mad dog for 2years to skew the rec/charter ratio to your favor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1: Current Regulation, and Economy = I can only make so many Trips With so Many people. 



2:In the current regs by nmfs no they are not as productive (better data will prove one way or the other)



3 answer do not use) the way I read it. You can check it at the pff Link Nice thread by BOB II called mrfss 101 or Go straight to the mrfss website. 

http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic449986-2-1.aspx



Good Reading


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

If the SOS Charter Captains are getting an allotment from the REC side. Then They need to provide sworn affidavits from every single customer, including date, time and number of fish caught on the boat for verification or the catch data they provide can be manipulated/falsefied in order for them to get a larger share. Furthermore make to where those customers are the only ones who can catch their fish again in the future unless they release their allotment to another customer.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Answer two the first 1 Q: WE MIGHT 



The VMS(Vessel monitor system) AND Electronic log books connected to the VMS transmitting Position to law enforcement at all times (meaning they can drive straight to me at anytime) Will prevent most anybody from "Cooking the books". Because penalty we ask for would be loss of license (federal reef fishing permit)


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

You could still inflate customer numbers on the trip, easily, when you turn in your reports. Don't try tell me it's not going to happen.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*Answer two the first 1 Q: WE MIGHT


How else can the true numbers be verified? I was asked this today and didn't have an idea.



> The VMS(Vessel monitor system) AND Electronic log books connected to the VMS transmitting Position to law enforcement at all times (meaning they can drive straight to me at anytime) Will prevent most anybody from "Cooking the books".


Who's they? NMFS doesn't have enforcement capability. FWC and Alabama DNR are barely able to afford what they do now. So the coaties are going to count your fish?

Doubt it.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Gulftider

You don"t get it And I didn't say it today it must be turned in Via the Vms Every few hours (to be determined if passed)


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *Gulftider (10/27/2009)*If the SOS Charter Captains are getting an allotment from the REC side. Then They need to provide sworn affidavits from every single customer, including date, time and number of fish caught on the boat for verification or the catch data they provide can be manipulated/falsefied in order for them to get a larger share. Furthermore make to where those customers are the only ones who can catch their fish again in the future unless they release their allotment to another customer.




Someone will correct or slam me if I'm mistaken, but I don't think there is any intention for it to work that way.



Joe Average could fish on charters every day, effectively getting a piece of the charter allotment, and then fish all night on his private boat getting a peice of the non-charter allotment. 



It seems the real issue here is for the NMFS to find some way to get the best possible catch estimate for the least amount of effort. It's easy to estimate commercial catch, since it's just pounds sold. 



If someone presents a reasonable method for an easier estimate of the charter catch, the NMFS is very likely to adopt that method if the folks presenting such an argument are civil and well informed about Gulf Council and NMFS processes and treat them with respect, as opposed to saying they're just a bunch of idiots.



In fact go to the EDF site to see their argument for sector separation. You'll see in the same document that they also propose IFQ for co-ops of regional non-charter recreation fishermen as an effective management technique. Therefore all non-charter PFF'ers could form a co-op and request an IFQ based on data that they collected for 2 years.



Yeah, I know Matt's already slammed anyone that would take an IFQ and I'm not saying it's the right thing to do nor the right time to do it, just that this is the direction that the NMFS seems to be headed. It also fits with the lazy administrator argument that Fred pointed out.



So we true rec guys can sit around and whine or we can get organized behind some kind of plan and present a civil reasonable argument to the council and NMFS for the management of the rec sector, whether charter are part of that sector or not. Or we can stick our heads in the sand and be left with the spoils.



I'm going fishing, while I still can. You guys come up with a plan give me a holler.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *JoeZ (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*Answer two the first 1 Q: WE MIGHT
> ...




FWC may be lax but: Alabama marine is on the ball Coasties too! 









You have to have some faith in some of the law here in the USA.AND THE PEOPLE In it I DO!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*Gulftider
> You don"t get it And I didn't say it today it must be turned in Via the Vms Every few hours (to be determined if passed)


It's my understanding that VMS is simply a location tool to tell when you're leaving port and where you go, if they choose to follow your track. It does not count fish.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*You have to have some faith in some of the law here in the USA.AND THE PEOPLE In it I DO!!


So .... you want me (the average recreational angler) to have faith in the guys that are going to take away more than half of the fish alloted to the entire rec sector?

Good one.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Joe Average could fish on charters every day, effectively getting a piece of the charter allotment, and then fish all night on his private boat getting a peice of the non-charter allotment



Joe wont get the allotment* Just the fish* 



The allotment will stay on the for-hire side.


----------



## Wooly Bully (Oct 19, 2007)

Ifthe sos passes, why don't we as rec guys, take there clients fishing for free on our own boats, i have already stopped 5 guys in my area from chartering, just by taking them fishing my self.. now they are regulars on my boat and split cost.. i would be willing to take 4 people several times a summer for free... just a thought

charles


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *JoeZ (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*You have to have some faith in some of the law here in the USA.AND THE PEOPLE In it I DO!!
> ...




Remember, no one knows for sure how much they're taking now. They are effectively operating without regulation. So NMFS would likely think an IFQ for their sector would be a good thing for the remaining rec sector. 



So how do you effective argue their point? I'd really like to know because I'm against the SOS plan too. How we going to stop it?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Go eat some Hash JOEZ You could collect the data just like FOR-Hire IE: stamps/tags program it is not one-sided except in you mind


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *Wooly Bully (10/27/2009)* Ifthe sos passes, why don't we as rec guys, take there clients fishing for free on our own boats, i have already stopped 5 guys in my area from chartering, just by taking them fishing my self.. now they are regulars on my boat and split cost.. i would be willing to take 4 people several times a summer for free... just a thought
> 
> 
> 
> charles




HAHA that really hurts 



BUT SERIOUSLY GO FOR IT WILL GUST PROVE THERE IS MORE FISH OUT THERE.

DOES NOT HURT MY FEELINGS. AND MORE PEOPLE WILL GET TO ENJOY THE GREAT GULF OF MEXICO.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *reeltime (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (10/27/2009)*So how do you effective argue their point? I'd really like to know because I'm against the SOS plan too. How we going to stop it?
> ...


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *reeltime (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (10/27/2009)*
> ...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*Go eat some Hash JOEZ You could collect the data just like FOR-Hire IE: stamps/tags program it is not one-sided except in you mind


I never said it was one sided. I've said dead fish don't tell you how many are left down there. I've also said that tags are the enviro's dream (so they could buy them).

And we're currently working on a reef fish stamp program for the rec sector to better identify what portion of the total saltwater license holders are targeting reef species.

Keep the hash Eugene, you're going to need it.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

And here's the rough draft of that plan, attached as well below. We were working with the GOMARS framers on this. 

(Made it to read easier Eugene)*<P align=left>Florida Reef Fish Stamp Proposal*<P align=left>This plan is a simple outline of what we at the Reef Fish Restoration Association and other key players throughout the state of Florida believe to be the solution to what has become a battle for equality in the fishing rights of you, the average recreational angler.<P align=left>At the most recent Fish and Wildlife Commission meeting, a push was made to adopt a stamp of some sort as a means to saving our red snapper season. The commissioners, while supportive of the idea, informed us that they could not implement any new taxes and such a move would have to come from state-level lawmakers or the federal government. As you most likely know, we lost two and half months and are looking at a June through September season.<P align=left>The problem, according to the FWC and federal regulating bodies, is that there is an unknown number of recreational anglers taking an unknown number of fish. They use models to calculate a best guess at the number of people targeting reef fish. Our plan would produce a firm number of anglers as well as a means to report your catch via the Internet or phone survey. This would help establish our ?historical catch? as well as provide a measure of accountability which is key in the eyes of those that decide when and where we can fish and how much we are allowed to keep.<P align=left>The current fish at issue is the red snapper but it is only the tip of the iceberg. Look for closed seasons on amberjack and triggerfish this year as well as possible tightening of grouper regulations. Looking forward, we have adapted what was originally termed a red snapper stamp to include all snapper species as well as triggerfish, AJ and grouper. This move needs to be put in place as fast as possible and most likely will not come into effect until 2010. The commercial sector already has an accountability measure in place. The charter sector is moving fast toward a system of accountability. If we cannot show how many private recreational anglers there are and demonstrate what they term ?historical catch?, we?ll get the leftovers. We must be able to show them how many anglers are targeting these fish and how big a piece of the pie we, the recreational anglers, deserve.<P align=left>There are three facets to the launch of this program. Public, policy maker and police. The general fishing public needs to be made aware of what we?re seeking and what will happen if we do not implement this program. The state-level lawmakers need to be made aware of our intent. We cannot blind side them with a request for a new tax. They need to understand there is support for this and know the ?people? are asking for this. FWC needs to be involved in this at some level.<P align=left>They will have input on the final product, why not include them in the formation of it and help in the ease of passage?<P align=left>We also have taken input and advice from groups in Texas, Mississippi and Alabama. They have given us their support and are working on similar plans for their own states.<P align=left>Please read the following outline and pass this information along to other anglers.<P align=left>We are in charge of our fishing future. We can develop a plan to help ourselves or allow the federal and state regulators to do it for us?<P align=left><P align=left>*Florida Reef Fish Stamp Proposal*<P align=left>*1. Species ? *Every private recreational angler would need this stamp to possess all snapper, triggerfish, amberjack, grouper (black, red and gag).<P align=left>*2. Why*<P align=left>A) Accountability: How many private recreational anglers are there? Who is targeting what? This identifies the users of the resource.<P align=left>B) Proactive: This is what we are asking for. This is the private recreational sector taking a step to help our fishery and protect our rights.<P align=left>C) Data accuracy: This sets up a system for user/angler input. Voluntary web-based program would allow the user to log his/her efforts, catch, conditions as well as other valuable information. Phone survey is the alternative.<P align=left>D) Gulf wide and multi species to avoid being nickeled and dimed to death and having a $150 fishing license down the road.<P align=left>E) Viable source of funding for habitat now and in the future. We?ll never fill the Gulf with structure. There will always be a storm, always be a need for more habitat.<P align=left>*3. Cost ? *$10 to $20 to maintain affordability.*<P align=left>Dispersal ? 60% to habitat within the county of purchase.*<P align=left>A) Habitat means purchase and deployment of artificial reef material.<P align=left>B) Protection of existing reefs. EXAMPLE: Keys could use it for mooring buoys to avoid anchor scars on existing natural reefs.*<P align=left>20% to administration of program.*<P align=left>A) Education of public. Why this is needed. Consequences of the lack of a stamp program.<P align=left>B) Enforcement.<P align=left>C) Data entry, input and analysis. Etc.<P align=left>D) Funds are supplemental NOT a replacement for existing budgets.*<P align=left>20% to stock assessment/monitoring*<P align=left>A) Stock assessment/monitoring of specific species.<P align=left>B) Possibly proportionate to the regions of purchase.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

*Looks good Joe Z "Seriously" *



Always figured Corned Beef Hash as Northern food Never cared for it Ether way.



Thats great on the stamps package With the gomars plan.



* I bet you still get sector sep.*


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *JoeZ (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*Gulftider
> ...




Your understanding is wrong not any more are they simply location tool.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

So what's the per vessel cost to fully implement the SOS plan?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> reeltime
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the per vessel cost to fully implement the SOS plan?


 



For the vms system Two,three thousand for the vms.



There is a small fee other than that Monitoring it is in play already on the commercial side.



Recs and stamps i don't have a clue????


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Eugene,

I'm just curious how many trips you ran in 2008 and 2009? Do you do all of your own bookings or do you have help from a marina?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *Chris Phillips (10/27/2009)*Eugene,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just curious how many trips you ran in 2008 and 2009? Do you do all of your own bookings or do you have help from a marina?




In 09 ran 70 day trips all year this year not just during snapper season But mostly!



in 08 I changed marinas to F.M. Ran about less than 60



And I have help from the Marina.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you thinking that the SOS plan will increase business for charter boats or just continue to keep the business alive?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

> *Wooly Bully (10/27/2009)* Ifthe sos passes, why don't we as rec guys, take there clients fishing for free on our own boats, i have already stopped 5 guys in my area from chartering, just by taking them fishing my self.. now they are regulars on my boat and split cost.. i would be willing to take 4 people several times a summer for free... just a thought
> 
> charles


you may have hit upon something there. it would mean hittin the docks and taking inexperienced yankees fishing but if it keep their numbers down for 2 years it might be kinda fun. make sure we only go after the ones that were behind sos.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Chris Phillips 



It won't increase business directly. 



But indirectly It will give flexibility of fishing tourist cheaper for less fish they don't need them necessarily

Because of travel and such. If they want them then it cost more.



This will open up fish for other charters that want the fish and don't want tourist time of the year just want fish And to fish.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *nextstep (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Wooly Bully (10/27/2009)* Ifthe sos passes, why don't we as rec guys, take there clients fishing for free on our own boats, i have already stopped 5 guys in my area from chartering, just by taking them fishing my self..* now they are regulars on my boat and split cost.*. i would be willing to take 4 people several times a summer for free... just a thought
> ...




Walking the docks is Soliciting Be careful :nonono


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

not if its free


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Make sure it is free at the beginning and the end cause you ask for money watch it (just friendly advice) cause it is a fine line.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*Make sure it is free at the beginning and the end cause you ask for money watch it (just friendly advice) cause it is a fine line.


coming from a USCG commander......YOU can split ALL cost associated with the trip,,,,,,,,BUT you better NOT make a DIME over the cost!!


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*Gulftider
> You don"t get it And I didn't say it today it must be turned in Via the Vms Every few hours (to be determined if passed)


Ok thanks.. didn't know that... but I still do no like the idea of the Split percentages proposed.... Now if they would take from the Comm Sect and make it a 1/3 , a 1/3 and a 1/3 then that might not be so bad and would seem fair. But for 75+% of the TAC going to Comm fisherman (and yes I consider Charters Commercial becuase you are making a profit from the resources) is outrageous. hhhh


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

im not scared!!!

but you might ought to be 

i bet just a couple of us with nothing else better to do could skew them numbers for two years pretty good

of course this would only be directed at the capt.s who we felt were trying to take fish out our boat with the sos 

hopefully better heads will prevail and it will never happen (sos)


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *bluffman2 (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*Make sure it is free at the beginning and the end cause you ask for money watch it (just friendly advice) cause it is a fine line.
> ...


 



I didn't say it so eloquently: but you can't start free and then charge can you? even if you don't make a dime over cost.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (10/27/2009)*
> ...


you have a point!.............BUT you dont know the total cost (to SPLIT,not CHARGE)until the trip is over!...so it would be determined at the end of the trip.....carry on guys :letsdrink


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *nextstep (10/27/2009)*im not scared!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You fish out of F.M. come on I am not scared.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Eugene,

What happens if the economy doesn't get better, we have a rainy summer, followed by a storm the first fall of the two years? Thenthe numbers you captains come up with will notcome close to determing whats actually out there. What if your boat gets destroyed in the storm? Are you left out in the cold when it comes time to dish out the IFQ's?

Maybe I should start taking odds on who will be the Donnie Waters of the charter boat industry in 5-10 years? For those who don't know who Mr. Waters is he holdsnearly half of the commercial red snapper IFQ's in the GOM, someone correct me if I'm wrong about how much he owns.

JoeZ, do you want your money on Gary Jarvis?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *bluffman2 (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)*
> ...




Yes Sir I was not saying you can not do it/ I WAS SAYING BE CARFUL


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

i think we have finally come upwith a sloution why dont we just take the damn tourist fihing fr the cost of the trip we can all do this I id it 3-4 times last summer and had a good time. It will be easy all we need to do is form a rec. fishing alliance and strt offering trips up to finically strapped tourist from tenn. kentucky LA etc. this can be easly accomplished all of those states have sportsman specific magizines like florida fish and game ETC. Adds run cheap in those rags and I will buy one if you will. I already checked with the USCG as long as we carry all the saftey gear and DO NOT MAKE A PROFIT and we advertise it as such (not as a business but just a bunch of guys and gals helping people) there is nothing that anyone can do about it. I participated in a program like this for people with cancer several years back and it was fun. I hate to be the one to break it to the charter boat boys but your way of life is OVER just like the tobbaco farmers of NC or the slave traders of charleston it is time for you guys to accept the change of times and find a new profession.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

im senstive to the charter capt.s plight

just not the ones who are trying to take our fish with the sos


----------



## bob II (Dec 26, 2008)

According to head noaa lawman at the last gmfmc law enforcement ap meeting, vms units are $3100, approx $500 to install, and $60 fee per month to operate. He also said a vms does not provide validation of effort, catch data. You still need dockside interviews, still need observers on a minimum % of vessels, still need 100% of vessels providing data. If anyone believes the com ifq holders are going to give up part of their 51% of the quota, I have lots of land to sell in a very good swamp. The rec harvest varies from about 70/30 charter vs pri/rec to 30/70 charter vs pri/rec for red snapper. Other species such as king mack, gag grouper, red grouper, v snaps, Spanish mack, greater aj, also vary considerably. red snapper will not be the only species split up and fed waters will not be the only area affected. States will have to comply for all this to work. Getting all 5 states to be on the same page will be very difficult, ie, fl and tx 9 miles waters, tx year round red snapper, etc.Regardless, none of this will happen tomorrow, next year, probably not in the next 3 years. Council actions have never happened on anything that quick.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Yep Three Years probably More



:hotsun


----------



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

It's pretty simple to me. If you're charging someone to go catch fish you belong in the 51% group. Any Joe with a boat and GPS can drive right out to the fish, kill 'em and call himself a pro fisherman to his customers.If it's too hard go get a real job vs screwing the rest of us that only getto do it on the weekends.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Under the S.O.S plan are the fish counted by poundage or is it per fish count? And please explain how.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

By the fish and length and location ; Using Electronic log books Via the VMS monitoring system



Nothing to do with total allowed catch: I am sure TAC will still be measured by the pound Don't know?


----------



## bob II (Dec 26, 2008)

Commercial fish are calculated by gutted weight as they are brought to market gutted. Rec fish, which includes for-hire fish are measured by length and weight on random dockside interviews. Since they are primarily weighed in most locations as whole fish, the total weight for the harvest is calculated by the randomly selected dockside interviews and the stock assessment scientist then use a length/weight table to determine the total weight for the fishery. The commercial catch is then multiplied by a conversion factor to calculate what the weight would be as a whole weight. That way both sectors fish are then listed as whole weight for purposes of determining the level of harvest compared to the total allowable catch (TAC). In any future rec data system, the weight and length will still be determined by the random dockside interviews, they propose to increase the number of dockside interviews and how the interview will be conducted to account for more interviews to see more fish.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Eugene, you need to check on some of your facts on fwc and nmfs fish studies. The camera thing is exactly what they did. I know someone on here had the link to the study done over the last 5 or 6 years. A number of sites were put down in Pensacola's East LAARS.A mix of reef balls, pyramids, etc. were used and studied several times a year for several years. Their prefered method, so as to disturb the fish as little as possible, was to use a camera that panned a certain sized cylinder shaped area for a given amount of time. Then they went back and counted fish. It was a neat study to read right up until they started drawing conclusions. There were many assumptions made for what wasn't seen, and that's where it got bad. If you read the study maybe you'll understand that these fish kissers don't even remotely have enough data to figure anything. And if you think their counts of fish caught on your boat are going to help the situation, you're dead wrong. I contend that an accurate count will hurt us, and you will still have no true representation of what's left in the water. Withouta good assesment of what's in the waterall data collection is like trying to figure out how many women you might have gone out with in college had you "tried harder". Good luck.

P.S. Since you want to catch all the fish your history entitles you to, maybe we recs need to make sure we do our best to make sure you don't fish any of our private reefs, reefs which have been publicly funded, rigs, etc. You know how ugly fights over private spots have gotten over the years. Maybe we work to make rigs and most natural bottom a sanctuary until the fishery recovers.

Chris


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Chris *you contend that an accurate count will hurt us*, and you will still have no true representation of what's left in the water. *Without a good assesment *

What is a Good assessment in your view this camera deal send link.



Never mind i don't want the link study went bad. Chris :baby:baby



As far as reefs go I have Built More For Myself than you think is out there



And Ill bet i have been married As long as you have been alive If you want to call me dumb go ahead .





> Trying to figure out how many women you might have gone out with in college




*But You can't now You think I went to College may not have tried real hard but I went. 

That is funny stuff considering I Quit High School in the ten Grade.* :doh:doh:doh:doh





Let Me know about all those college chicks STUD :looser





:sleeping


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Fairwaterfishing (10/28/2009)*Eugene, As far as the IFQ and the S.O.S. plan is conserned I have a question.
> 
> Lets say the S.O.S. plan is implemented by the government. Just as it is now and nothing changed.
> 
> ...


It appears that the light bulbhas come on and the realization that in the future if enacted SOS will consolidate the charter industry into large operations where captains who used toown their boats will be boughtout andiflucky will getpaid to captain the boatthey used to own has set in.

Mark W


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Chris Phillips (10/27/2009)*JoeZ, do you want your money on Gary Jarvis?


Off the top of my head, yes. Maybe one of the Orange Beach boys but it'll be tough.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *capt.eugene (10/27/2009)
> 
> Yes Sir I was not saying you can not do it/ I WAS SAYING BE CARFUL*


*

From someone who works in the legal field I would say that is good advice as applied to anything. I would support any plan that would take trips away from the charter boats that support the S.O.S (Same Old S#%^&) plan. My boat won't run to the edge, but I can sure deckhand for free on thoseboats who would supportthis plan,and help defray the costs even further. Or, I will take my money and provide gift certificates for trips on those boats that do not support the plan. This is the way to win, hit them where it hurts...in their pockets.*


----------



## CATCHell (May 19, 2009)

Well The SOS " Save Only Some " plan not sound so good now uh???? :reallycrying


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

just a reminder to boycott the captains and vessels that support the SOS plan...theres a list of them in my signature.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (10/28/2009)*just a reminder to boycott the captains and vessels that support the SOS plan...theres a list of them in my signature.


x2


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

<DIV class=Quote>*biggamefishr (10/28/2009)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1>just a reminder to boycott the captains and vessels that support the SOS plan...theres a list of them in my signature.</DIV>

I'm in. Living in TN and knowing lots of contractors who like to entertain clients, I am often asked good boats to fish on. I hate to see some of the boats that I normally recommend backing the plan, but they will no longer get my recommendation.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

As am I.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

im with yall on this.. F all the SOS captains that are trying to steal from us.. rot in hell you bastards


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

SOS = fail for the recreational angler!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

heres another thought, what if we all went out and kept our normal limit of rs and ajs, could they possibly write EVERYBODY a ticket for it?

itd be like the prohibition era


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *BigBrandon (10/29/2009)*heres another thought, what if we all went out and kept our normal limit of rs and ajs, could they possibly write EVERYBODY a ticket for it?
> 
> itd be like the prohibition era




Probably not, but its like the ring leader in the movies who says to thevigilante, "You cant shoot all of us". Who wants to be first to get shot???


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *choppedliver (10/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon (10/29/2009)*heres another thought, what if we all went out and kept our normal limit of rs and ajs, could they possibly write EVERYBODY a ticket for it?
> ...


true.. i dont get to offshore fish very often but when i do, dammit i should be able to keep a few fish without big brother stepping into it


----------

